# Halloween Merchandise Watch 2007



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

stuff around here doesnt come out very early, but i'll let you know


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Michaels has their LeMax Spooky Village and some misc. Halloween signs, bottles, statues, etc. out already. JoAnn's has their Halloween fabric out, even some nice flannel for those chilly fall nights.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks skullin, i'll probably go to michaels tomorrow with my coupon.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

The Michaels here in North Florida only have some pumpkins, no Lemax or anything yet. Must be a regional thing. I asked the saleswoman in St. Augustine when Spooky Town would be out, and she thought maybe in a few weeks! I hope not! I preordered a few Lemax items from eHobby earlier this spring, and I just love what I got. Seems to be a lot of new pirate stuff, yippee!! I am so looking foward to the new stuff.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Where do you get the Michael's coupons from?
I never seem to see them.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Around here they are in the adds. 50% off framing and 40% of any regularly priced item. Check the store by the main entrance they usually have their adds there with the coupon.
Also you can check Sunday's paper the adds in the mail, with the grocery store adds.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

From my experience it is a good idea to buy right away if you have the 40% coupon. Micheals coupons are good only on "regular" priced items. Michaels usually has sales on their halloween items beginning late Sept for 25%-30% off. It is much better to buy early with the coupon to get the best discounted price and you don't run the risk of the item being out of stock.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thanks! We have a Michael's in the "big city" so about 40 minutes away. We don't get their paper, actually we quit getting any papers since we both can read them at work. 
Are the discounts frequent? Do they always have coupons at the front of the store or is it at select times?
I'll have to stop by there when we go to check otherwise I won't know unless you guys post it. The store is off the beaten path, but I'll have to make it a stop!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

That is so true with Michaels, about the coupon. You have to buy early to make best use, cause once they start the 25% off, they hardly ever go back to regular price. And they don't restock here. Look for the coupon in their insert on Sunday. If you don't get an insert, check their web site and they will tell you if there was an ad that week, or sign up for their alerts. Sometimes there's an ad but our paper leaves it out. When there's an ad and coupon, call your friends and drag them over there!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Are the discounts frequent? Do they always have coupons at the front of the store or is it at select times?


I get mine in the Sunday paper about 2-3x's a month it seems. The coupons are good for just a week. Lately during certain holidays they've started using more coupons. Like a page of different ones with certain hours they have to be used. I think it was Christmas time. If anyone is interested I learned this past year that my Joann's fabrics actually accepts Michaels coupons. The cashier told me that tip. So check at your Joanns if you you need a joanns coupon and only have Michaels coupons. She said all Joanns store do this ,but I have yet to try at a different store. 
I'm not sure about the coupons at the front door of joanns.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Wahoo, just got back from Michaels here in N. Florida and finally some of Spooky Town is up. I am so excited, I got to see what I want. Now I'm taking inventory and making a list. And they had a few other Halloween items out. Yeah. And our Joannes coupons come by mail, in a mailer ad. They do not advertise in the paper here. So join the mailing list to get their coupons, they come frequently.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Spirit Halloween has started updating their site. They have this Gemmy animated Jason figure. $249.xx

Matt


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I got freddy 2 years ago and leatherface last year, looks like its jason next.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I see a few new things at spirit. 
http://www.spirithalloween.com/decor_props-accessories/tortured-torso-prop/
http://www.spirithalloween.com/decor_props-accessories/lifesize-latex-devil-man/
I told myself I would wait for the day after sale this year. I am trying so hard to get my credit cards paid off and this time of year kills me.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

I know how it feels to have to wait, but that is what I do too. I look at the price of an item at Spirit and take off 50%, then hope that it is still available the day after halloween.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Around here Spencers/Spirit has their 50% before Halloween.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I was in Garden Ridge yesterday and they are gearing up for Halloween!!!!!! They had the holiday section cleared out, Halloween boxes everywhere, and their Spooky Town display was out. 
YAY! Last year Garden Ridge had the best stuff so I'm hoping for a repeat performance. Also, they had the cheapest prices, locally, for Spooky Town items.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Too bad not everyone has this place

www.reinkebros.com

Open year round.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

No Jack, its probably a good thing I dont have one of those around here. I do wish we had a garden ridge closer, the nearest one is about 2 and a half hours from me.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

dosent micheals honor their competitors coupons?


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

I was in Factory Card Outlet today, and they are putting out some of their stuff!!!!

Right now they just had some of those hang down ghost things, but they did have some interesting things.

They had these small burlap sacks, some with a hand coming out, and some with just a face. When you pressed the button the the bag, they started moving like they were trying to break out of the bags, while saying "get me out" "help me" etc...

They were also motion activated. Not to bad as an addition to a full size prop. Worker told me that they are supposed to have everything out by the end of the month.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*Bauton* you beat me to it! But it's all good - they had a ton of stuff on clearence - esp. good was the 8ft. airblown stacked pumpkin (similar to this: http://buyinflatables.com/productidG-21349-10.htm) for $10. Other than that, everything was less than $2 - Got 2 big tubs for $1.50 ea, two witch hats for $2, one of those skull bowls with the blood in it for a buck...sorry, I'm buzzing with adrenaline! Like he mentioned, they have some cool new stuff. An actual wooden stockade for $60, a butler and the spooky-guy-in-the-ball for $129. I'm already coming up with a wish list - and we've got 4 months to go!!!!!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't have a factory card outlet by me, but the website has some good prices on things. Thanks!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have Party City stores around here, and this year they kept one isle if halloween out all year,not much, mostly costume assessories and small things,, I checked in this week, and nothing new yet. They do set up early, so I am hoping soon. The problem with having a isle set up all year is that they don't clearence, so no great deals. But they always have a huge department, with lots of different stuff, so I get there alot! For those of you that have a Menards by you, they have a good halloween department, at least the one I go to does, and set up fairly early. I will have to get there soon to check it out.


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

awww man!!! My store didn't have any Halloween out on clearance. I'm going to have to go back to see if they will be putting stuff out.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a factory card outlet in two cities close to me. One of them had clearance stuff for a quarter a piece. I had bought some ivites for the grandbaby's 1st birthday and they were $4 ended up spending a total of $7. So for $3 I got a huge bag and a regular size bag full of halloween stuff!! A shrek mask for a quarter!! The other store was .75 - 3.00 for their clearance stuff but they also had early halloween out so I ended up spending $75.00 there. Ha


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Icemanfred, yes , Michaels does honor other peoples coupons. I just called them, and asked, because I need something from there, and of course this week, no ad, but hobby lobby had one, so I called and they said yes. So, good to know!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have been checking websites daily.Buycostumes has new merchendise and great sales on old stuff I got a spining skel. torso for 19.99-a bone spider for 8.99 and this is the best one a micheal myers groundbreaker for 49.99.All total with ship 83.00(ship 4.00.This day and time that is cheap shipping.I checked spencers nothing yet the same for halloween asylum.
I went to micheals and got 2 spooky town pieces-restless graveyard-and the musical graveyard(I don't know if that name is right the monsters are playing music non animated).These are my first purchase of spooky town.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I hot Michaels today too! I picked up witch bottles and 2 spookytown buildings.

BigLots didn't have anything fall like out yet.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Man I almost forgot about party city its the kids favorite.


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

I work the overnight truck unload for Target, and we haven't received a damned thing yet  But we should soon... 

And I always make sure to peek inside the boxes and see what's up.. It's like Christmas time for me. And I'll post if I see anything cool.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I went to Michaels today and it felt so damn good to be surrounded by Halloween stuff! They had the spooky town stuff and plenty of signs. I know already I will be getting another sign this year, I love that kind of stuff. It's really hard to find them on the website however, if they're even up yet.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

So I went and checked out michaels and factory card outlet in Gainesville Fl today. As others have said Michaels had spookytown, potion bottles and signs. Factory card outlet had a few old costumes and stuff for 75% off but nothing I needed. They had some of the old animatronics like the butler, inflatables, and one new animatronic that was like a big monster/butler but that stuff was all reguar price. So I didnt spend any money yet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Garden Ridge here in Dallas-Fort Worth is starting to put out Gemmy props and other decorations.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Our Michael’s has nothing but some rolls of Halloween ribbon. I asked about foam pumpkins (Mr. L has expressed an interest in carving one....yea!!!!) and they said they didn’t have any. Their staff has never been very helpful.

Our Party City had several rows blocked off in the back, which I tried to sneak around and peek at. Most stuff was in sealed boxes but they did have out some over sized costume masks. One that was a werewolf looked really good!! So, we somewhat got our Halloween fix at Party City.

Don’t you just love the feeling of walking through isle after isle of Halloween stuff??


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

*its not much but*

i scored a clear glass cookie jar pumpkin shaped of course - it will make an excellent paper mache mold for pumpkins galore ! hey ya gotta start some where right? and after it will be filled with orange jellie bellies. This was bought at jembro of all places !


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I was at Hallmark yesterday and they have the Department 56 Halloween stuff out. They also had some cool snow out with their Christmas houses. The snow was actually cold!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Went to Party City this morning. They are clearing out aisles...which is good news.

Halloween boxes are stacked at the rear of the store and on the top shelves of most aisles! I tried to peek in some boxes, but the stacks at the back are just costumes. I saw some tombstones on top the aisles, but just the same ole same ole.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't been shopping so I didn't realize that stores have their Halloween stuff out already. It keeps getting earlier, just like Christmas. Pretty soon stores will be displaying black and orange Christmas trees with Easter Bunny ornaments.




Jack Reaper said:


> Too bad not everyone has this place
> 
> www.reinkebros.com
> 
> Open year round.


I want to go back to Reinke Bros. for the merchandise, but the way I was treated there was sooo bad that I am reluctant to go. Have you ever been to their haunted house? It is so short!


----------



## ppolax (Jan 22, 2007)

*Friday the 13th & garden ridge has hween merchandise out*

They had lot's of gemmy life size props including Marvin the Mortician for $149 & they also have the inflatable hearse/carriage with horse & zombie for $199

Here is the website for a picture of the hearse/carriage:



http://www.christmasradiance.com/halloweeninf3.htm


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I was back in the factory card outlet party city in Gainesville Florida today. They have quite a bit of halloween stuff out now but good God thier prices are high. They have the ?Zoltan? fortune teller that sams club was selling last year, it is like 130 or 140. They have a 5 foot woman called donna of the dead that looks kinda cool but she was 160. They had a lot of cool stuff to look at and get my halloween fix but I sure wasnt buying it. But they had a nice display area set up at the front of the store with animatronics and such and about 3 long isles with the usual skulls, bones, tombstones, hanging ghouls etc.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Wow, looks like I might take the drive up to G'ville! Just to look at all the stuff!

I was at WalMart today and they had 4 (yes only 4!)bolts of Halloween material. But 2 of them were awesome camo styles with ghosts as part of the pattern!
They were so cool! I am going to go buy a few yards and make a couple of skirts!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

That Factory Card outlet in Gainesville must work fast. I was there Sunday and all they had was the display up front of big expensive things. I guess I have to get back there right away when I make my next trip to Michaels. Went to Joanne's in Gvlle, all they had was harvest stuff and Thanksgiving stuff. They better be making room for Halloween. They did have Halloween fabrics, and I picked up a cute skeleton pattern maybe for a tablecloth. I'll also have to check out the Incredible Party store on 13Th St. in the next few days, they were remodeling and should be finished by now.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

That party store on 13th has rediculous prices, most of what they sell is junk, thier customer service is non existent and they never have any decent sales because they are an always open store. Marsham, the isles at the Factory card outlet werent full yet, but they were making good progress.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Maximpakt, I certainly agree with you about the 13th street store. But after Halloween when it's all half price I do get some things there. I did find some pirate themed stuff there a few weeks ago, didn't buy it there, but went home and ordered it online at cheaper prices. So I guess you could say I window shop there!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I was at our Factory Card Outlet and the Donna of the Dead the price cliped her nightgown as $129, but the box that was on the shelf was priced at $99.

Isn't it funny when you see the Halloween Stuff in the store how your heart just skips a beat!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Thats odd Marsham, I asked the manager last year if they did any kind of after halloween sales and he told me that because they are a full time store that they dont have any sales after the holidays. Maybe they just didnt like me, lol.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Im getting a Jason life size prop!!! wooohooo!! Straight from gemmy! Its to replace my texas chainsaw guy. He was broken from the box!! Chainsaw and arms that makes him move. Too bad i have to send in the head!!!


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Im going to try and venture out to the factory card outlet this weekend, and see if I can pick up one of the Donna of the Deads. She's really neat, so I hear.

Hopefully, when i call, she really is priced at $99 and not $129. xD Either way though, ill probably end up getting her.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Maximpakt, I didn't go there last year after Halloween, so maybe they had no sales, but the year before I bought a bunch of stuff there, some body parts, costumes and small stuff. They did put out a newspaper flyer with some 'sales' before Halloween, but mostly costumes. So maybe they don't do that anymore. Too bad. Have you or anyone been to a Hobby Lobby? I'm wondering what they have.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I went to Big Lots last week and to my surprise they had a clearance isle set up with mostly old inflatables and door ringers and etc., pretty cool. then I stumble into thier new scarecrow bin, last year I did a nice scarecrow walkthrough so I am a sucker for some new s.c.'s,then I saw a really new cool S.C., he had movable arms with small tincans hanging from them as noise makers, plus the s.c. skirt was a transparent light mesh fabric attach to his wire arms to blow around in the wind, I fell in love and bought 2 for only $ 7 each......if you are a s.c. fan like me check them, they are very different, of course they still have the silly happy faces on them, but a litte paint or a mask creeps them out real fast, I did this last year and they were very creepy at night. P.S., ...I'll have to check out Garden Ridge just 30 miles down the rd. from us, they had a cool sewer worker with signs last year, I like their different inventory that they seem to carry.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Jon:

Did the person at Gemmy give you a reason why they wanted the head? I don't know what they plan on doing with just a head. I would ask and see if they will send it back with your new animated item. That way you could have a neat static prop if you could get his arms back on somehow.

Matt


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I went to the Big Lots here in Lexington today to see if they were starting to put out their Halloween stuff. Sadly, all that was out was some autumn things and a singing, dancing skeleton.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Had to go into walgreens today and they had started putting out a few things. Pumpkins, skeletons and groundbreakers of different types. So Marsham, do you live in Gainesville ? And we have a hobby lobby in Ocala now, I have never been in it but I guess with all ive heard here ill have to check it out. Just wish we had a Garden Ridge closer than Jax


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

MattB, The reason they only want the head is the prop itself is tooo big to ship. The prop is worthless without the head so that pretty much is the prop. If i want to keep the "head", they will charge me half price of what jason retails for which is about 100-125. The texas chainsaw guys still works! His head still turns and so do his eyes! His chainsaw still run but has a huge crack down the middle! His arms are supposed to move but the one part that makes his arms move is broken! I didnt realize it at first but then i did! I love the texas prop too!! They arent makign him anymore though  Just my luck! now mu question to you: Is a head worth 125 bucks???


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Most of our new stock will be in by late July or early August if anyone wants to take a look. lordgrimley.com


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

cool site, thanks for posting it.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Maximpakt, yep, I live in Gainesville. On my way home from work today I stopped by Big Lots. Just a lot of scarecrows and straw bales. All just back to school stuff. I've heard Hobby Lobby has good stuff, but I don't know if the person who told me was even talking about Halloween stuff, or just stuff in general! I'm hoping to go to the Garden Ridge in Jax. next time I'm in Crescent Beach, probably not till the end of August. Hope they have something I can spend money on.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your Leatherface problem Jon. I had a damaged piece by Gemmy (6ft vampire) and they required me to send in the head. After getting it they didn't have a replacement for me so they sent me an animated mummy that was a sample and it was damaged in shipping. They did however send me the vampire head back but it was crushed. 

When they send you the Jason figure I hope they pack it well because the normal boxes can't handle the abuse of shipping.

Matt


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well Marsham, I will have to meet you one day, I am in Gainesville everyday for work.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Just got back from Garden Ridge and wow was I suprised !!! Ours is locked and loaded, I mean at least 8 isles of new stuff, we had fun, saw the inflatable horse drawn herse.....very nice, would love to have that if I had $ 200 just laying around and yeah Donna of the Dead is very creepy. Got my eye on the 6' scarecrow with a pumpkin head for $ 39, not bad, gonna wait for a few more weeks till they are fully stocked, they still have empty space for more....man that place rocks for this early !!!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Hey Maximpakt, we really should do that. Where in Gainesville do you work? I'm downtown. Did you get to Spirit Halloween last year when they were open? I couldn't afford most of their things, but I got some great ideas and a few things on sale. I'm hoping they reopen this year.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

bump to keep this one up front so we can keep all the info in one place


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

My Michaels is looking better each weekend. Still short on most everything but Lemax, but I found a few new potion bottles and a few signs for our Bitchen Witchy Kitchen.

We picked up the Pirate Ship and the Dead Mans Cove from the Lemax Collection over the weekend as well.

According to the cashier, she said that they HOPE to be finished stocking and completely set up by the end of THIS month. She said they are scheduled to receive Halloween shipments FREQUENTLY over the next two months. She was very pleased at what they were supposed to be expecting!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I was in Big Lots last night and they didn't have any new Halloween items stocked but they did have a few little things from a drug store buy out. Stand outs include a "beating" heart, the rat in a can, a color changing light for jack-o-lanterns, and the Scream ghost face killer mask. Everything was marked for 30% off.


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

Just a heads up: Bombay Company has their Halloween stuff online.
http://www.bombaycompany.com/gp/search/102-6626390-6314567?ie=UTF8&field-launch-date=-365y&node=14096131&bmBrand=core&sort=salesrank&dym=0&bin-fields=none&me=A2Z4DUPX2Z8M59&size=9&field-keywords=HALLOWEEN&page=2


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

And thanks for that heads up. I just love that Dracula bottle cover. It will be perfect over a bottle of Vampire wine.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

You guys with Big Lots are killing me - ours closed last year. Always a favorite stock-up place!

Also, any of you that have Menards near you, one of the guys at our store here in Normal/Blm. said they'd be gearing up shortly, they were putting their stuff out earlier to compete with the stand-alone Halloween stores (Express/Spirit et al). Love when they put their brand of Lemax out - it's ususally 20% less than the stuff they sell at Micheal's.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Be sure to check out Old time pottery, they are well stock with all your favorites, I was just there........much like G.R.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, stopped back at Michaels and factory card outlet today. Michaels had a lot of store space cleared, and had signs hanging everywhere for halloween coming soon. Factory had added a few things, I am liking donna of the dead but will wait for someone else to get her in. Usually the box stores have thier stuff for about half the price of factory card outlet.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

I went to Factory Card Outlet yesterday during my work lunch break. They had Dead Donna for $99 but none were out of the box. She didn’t look very good to me judging by the pic on the box but maybe she’s better out of the box? I liked the stockade as it looked very realistic. They also had a 5 foot skeleton for $19.95 that I really liked. It was made of that solid bone-like material (don’t know what that’s called) and had a normal person sized head. The rib cage was realistic and I especially liked that they had a very prominent back bone coming down from the head. I saw that it’s held together by screws so it would be easy to take apart and use pieces here and there. In fact, they had taken apart a few and had them in costumes hanging up. They also had a large skeleton head with a hinged, movable jaw for $14.95. I’m thinking about getting them both. Can’t ever have enough skellys! I love Halloween shopping at lunch time. It makes the rest of the afternoon at work so much more bearable!! Today I’m going to hit Big Lots at lunch time.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, was back in micheals today. The shelves were still empty but I took the time to read some of the price tags. People were looking at me like I was nuts as I stood staring at shelves with nothing on them. One tag said Gypsy lightning ball and I think it was 40.00, another said 5 foot haunted girl and was 130.00 There were many more but those are the two that stood out. Im really curious what the 5 foot haunted girl is, I am hoping that it is like the dead donna and I can get it with a coupon.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Update*

Lillian Vernon now has Halloween items on site. www.lillianvernon.com

Michael's is supposed to have the majority of their items out in the next week. The manager told me this so take it with a grain of salt. My manager also said they will be getting a "haunted zombie girl" holding a knife and a head.

Matt


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well that tells me what the haunted girl tag was for.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I believe this is her...


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

She does look just like donna the dead, just black clothing instead of white, thanks for the link. hope I can snag her with a 40% off coupon. Do you know if there will be a coupon this week?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I went to Factory card and party outlet today...and wow...They had a lot of neat stuff!!!

I finally got to see Donna of the Dead in person, personally, i think i'm going to wait for the original to come out, the new one looks kinda chubby. I want my Donna to look...malnourished. LoL They also had a mini greeter Donna holding a bowl. If it weren't for the chinciness of the prop, and the the fact it was over priced, i would had snatched it up. It had a new sound too, which was neat...the sound sounds more like a feminine moan, instead of it being a groaning noise...like she's bored out of her mind.

They had a lot of neat hanging reapers, especially this decayed looking one which looked melted. They also had the butler, as well as the pirate skeleton by gemmy...they also had this really neat standing zombie guy that ripped his own head off. It made me laugh. And so many odds and ends....tombstones, bone bags, 5' skeletons, random stuff i passed by.

I picked up the Donna of the Dead headropper. She's really neat! She could even just sit on your desk and be a head that moans, and not hang her. Or even be a head for a body and such.

Needless to say when i walked in i literally screamed, causing everyone to look at me. Hahaha.

Next stop- Michaels (again), Bed Bath and Beyond, Ace Hardware, AND VALUE CITY. woot.

-anthony

(EDIT- DONNA OF THE DEAD ZOMBIE!? Mine...mine...MINE MINE MINE!)


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I suspect there may be a coupon this week cos they had no ad last week. They had an ad two weeks ago and gave two coupons, one for each week.

However dont forget Michaels takes coupons from other stores. I have bought the majority of my Spooky Town pieces this year with Joanns and AC Moore coupons. So even when Michaels has none of their own you can still get 40% off provided that what you want to get isnt on sale.

(I should add that I have heard not all Michaels take other stores' coupons so call ahead to confirm)


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

About Michaels, They should take other competitor coupons NO MATTER what Michaels it is. Just threaten to call corporate. If one takes the coupon. THEN THEY ALL HAVE TOO! All you have to do is argue and you will get your way. I have even had michaels not make me have coupon. She let me go without it. 

On the other hand, that girl with the head in her hand is awesome!! I want one soooo bad!!


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I need her like i need a hole in the head, But i DON'T want a hole in the head, I DO, however, want the evil Donna. *grins*

she will be mine...oh yes, she will. *cackles*
-Anthony


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, as long as there is a coupon currently running they usually dont require you to have it. Last year I went everyday telling them I didnt have a coupon and they just had a log book they made notes in and gave you the discount. Hopefully they still do that.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Does Factory Card Outlet ever put coupons out?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

http://www.factorycard.com/vr4-web-site/catalogservlet?productId=2202586&categoryId=74753

This looks pretty cool.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Both Micheals stores here said they will have all thier halloween out monday and tuesday, and they will have coupons in tommorows paper.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Yesterday, Mr. L and I went to Michaels. They finally have some Halloween stuff out, most of it Lemax. We were standing there looking at it when Mr. L turned to me and said, “Hey, look at this one!” I could clearly see the addiction in his eyes, lol. He pointed out the mummy excavation scene where the tomb opens up to reveal a mummy inside. He said, “This would look great in our Egyptian room (our computer room). Then he saw the excavation dig scene and several smaller items to go with it. He said, “We could leave it up year around on the Egyptian bar!” Total would be about $100. I finally convinced him to wait until we get the coupon before buying it. I guess we can now be added to the Lemax addiction club!!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

*Got Mine!*

Got my coupons out of the paper today!!! Can't wait to go check it out....


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i still haven't seen anything out around here


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Got my coupons as well, I'm hoping Donna gets out soon...i really want her. xD Ill call Tuesday and see if they have her out yet.

-Anthony


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I bought a paper, but no coupons. I will just go in every day asking for the coupon price.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

MattB said:


> *Update*
> 
> Lillian Vernon now has Halloween items on site. www.lillianvernon.com
> 
> ...


OOOhhh, thanks for the reminder about Lillian Vernon, they've got some unique stuff this time of year!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Michaels does have their Halloween out, here in Dallas anyway. I went there today to have some art framed, but was pleasantly surprised (and drawn off course) by the spooky items!

My faves are the mummy dog w/light up eyes, the resin vampire busts and the music boxes.

Aw, it was so good to see this stuff up already, just what I needed to make it a perfect day!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I picked up the Dead Donna from Micheals today. Its not the one that someone posted. Dead donna is wearing the white gown and is holding a jack o latern that lights up instead of a head. I wanted the head but ohh well. Ill try to post a video once i open the box. I also picked up the gypsy ball too! Sold out last year before i had a chance to buy it!


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

How much was donna??

I CANT WAIT FOR PICS/Video!!
-Anthony


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I picked up the dead donna as well, am going to go get the spirit ball tommrow so I can use another coupon. I will probably get the caged skeleton as well, he is pretty cool.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Donna was 129.99, but after the coupon she was like 84. Yeaaaa coupons. And they still do the coupon price without the coupon, you just have to sign thier log and give them your zip code.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Does the spirit ball look the same as lasy years? (gypsy with black hair and head covering)

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

So I have opened her up and turned her on. Shes really cool in the dark but shes cheaply made. Not very happy with the quality so much. I am going to revamp her completely!! I want her to resemble Samara from the ring as much as possible. I had a ring girl room and i wont be doing it anymore so ill be using the outfit i bought for that and the wig to change her. Also i will be working on the face a bunch!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I also picked up Dead Donna today at Micheals today myself. She was $83.23 with the 40% off coupon. I'm gonna get the Mummy Dog next week with another coupon. I also ordered Heads up Harry from Walmart today. I looked at it at Party Card Outlet and he's pretty neat. He talks(mouth does move) as he rips his head off. There is a light in the bottom of his head that lights up red. His eyes also move. At Party Card he was $169.99, but $99 at Walmart.com. http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5750812
Also the Spirit ball at Micheals is the same as last years.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Malibuman. I figured it would be the same as last years.

Would someone care to elaborate on the mummy dog? Is it a table top type thing?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

*gets impatient with video* I REALLY wanna go to michaels now.

gggrrrrrrrr
-Anthony


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

MattB said:


> Thanks Malibuman. I figured it would be the same as last years.
> 
> Would someone care to elaborate on the mummy dog? Is it a table top type thing?
> 
> ...


The mummy dog is about the size of a small dog. He has big red eyes and his mouth moves when he moans.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Mummy dog is like a table top thing. Its walk and barks! His mouth moves and eyes light up. Hes pretty cool but has a pricey tag of 29.99. Not even sure if they 40% helps this one much.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I was not impressed by the dog, or the regular mummy they have this year to go with the female one. Although I might get the dog for my dad who owns 4 little ankle bitters.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Haven't really seen anything yet around Birmingham Alabama. I will keep watch I am usually in the stores by August.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

that heads up harry looks interesting

does anyone knows if he collapses for storeage or dis-assembles?

what does he say?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

MUMMY DOG ????? was just doing a fast looking in the forum this am and saw a talk about a mummy dog ???? anyone as a link to view a picture please ? 

i really have to see that , i bought the large skeleton dog from anatomical chart this spring for the haunted mansion theme as i was just not able to find an animated dog ......now you have peek my curiosity bad lol.....i wanna see it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

icemanfred said:


> that heads up harry looks interesting
> 
> does anyone knows if he collapses for storeage or dis-assembles?
> 
> what does he say?


I watched them put him together. He comes in two pieces and extends also. So he breaks down in two pieces and collapses also. As for what he says, I only heard him say two phrase's and it was.....Hey, wanna see a trick, Can you do this? Hey, I can see my grave from here.
But I think he is supposed to say more.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Saw that 'heads-up' creature at our Factory, will be interested to see a video of how it works. The also had a hilarious mini-butler - too funny! Disappointed they didn't have any air-blown Gargoyles. I'll be mad at myself if I missed out. And Mummy Dog sound hilarious - just what we need to scare the nasty dog next door! (heh heh heh...)


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, got then spirit ball today. No shortage of them this year. Still have to get the caged skeleton, a few tombstones and some signs. Trips to Michaels every day for the 40% off.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

maximpakt

How does that caged skeleton look? Is it a decent size?

Our Michaels only had the tags up on the shelves for Halloween, I could only guess what the stuff looks like by reading them.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Okay I was out today and saw a very small Halloween display at my local Cracker Barrel. I asked a lady that worked there about it and she said they would be getting in tons more soon!

This will be especially interesting when I go looking for another one of thier Halloween charm bracelets my mom gave me for my birthday last year. And I accidentally threw it in the garbage. =( I was very upset.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Now I notice that Walmart.com has Donna the Dead now for #79.97.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6004525


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

cheaper than michaels but its 17 bucks shipping! Michaels is 85 after coupon!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

ironmaiden, the caged skeleton is 3 feet tall. Bigger than some ive seen, but not as big as id like it to be. Has anyone got the scoop on when walmart stuff will go on shelves, I stopped in yesterday, but nothing.


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

maximpakt said:


> ironmaiden, the caged skeleton is 3 feet tall. Bigger than some ive seen, but not as big as id like it to be. Has anyone got the scoop on when walmart stuff will go on shelves, I stopped in yesterday, but nothing.



They have stuff on their website.
http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...=halloween&ic=24_0&Continue.x=9&Continue.y=14

and these are listed as top sellers.

Life-Size Animated Witch with Fogging Cauldron, 6'
Airblown Inflatable Haunted House with Sound, 12' Height 17' Length
Animatronic Heads Up Harry, 72"


They also have a michael myers head on a stick thats listed as new.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5720853


They have donna the dead on there for $79


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*New 9' Haunted House at Wallys*

This will be cool for smaller driveways and yards.>>>>http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6004528 hope to see this in the stores !!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I spoke with our local Super WalMart store manager who told me that both the Halloween and Christmas merchandise will be put out in mid August (this is in the NC area)


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

bozz said:


> This will be cool for smaller driveways and yards.>>>>http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6004528 hope to see this in the stores !!


here is a video of it I remember seeing from last year.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

MikesTooLz said:


> here is a video of it I remember seeing from last year.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=oVvsglRBLvU


Yeah, cool vid, but that is the 12' one, like mine, they have a new 9' one, they have 2 different sizes, cool, I want the small one to go with my large one with all the daylight we will have this year, bigger the better !


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if Garden Ridge has coupons, and also do they honor coupons from competitors? I can't wait to make a trip up there next weekend.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

As far as I know, Garden Ridge does not do coupons. At least, I've never seen one and I'm always checking their sales papers. Not sure if they honor competitors coupons or not. I'd call to find out ahead of time.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

I went to my local Walgreens tonight and they had begun to put out Halloween. They mostly had stuff up on the tops of the aisles but it looks like they ran out everything that had already shipped (votive holders, light-up pumpkins, various large ghouls and groundbreakers and tombstones.


----------



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm going to check out all my local stores this weekend. I'll let you know what I find!


----------



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

i love the michels where i live at there having problems circulating the 40%
off coupons so all you have to do is say u did not receive one and they give you the discount no questions asked 
ive been going in there everyday with my wife and we each get 40% off
an item


----------



## Dad'shaunt (Aug 7, 2006)

*Big Lots is stocking their shelves*

I stopped by our Big Lots today during my lunch break. They were beginning to put out their Halloween stuff. They didn't have much out yet but I did buy a Talking Boris for $20. They also had a latex vulture that I liked the looks of. I'll have to go back tomorrow or Saturday and hopefully they'll have everything out.


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

Dad'shaunt said:


> I stopped by our Big Lots today during my lunch break. They were beginning to put out their Halloween stuff. They didn't have much out yet but I did buy a Talking Boris for $20. They also had a latex vulture that I liked the looks of. I'll have to go back tomorrow or Saturday and hopefully they'll have everything out.


I went to the one here where I live(Miami,FL) and asked the manager when they would put up their halloween stuff.

she said she dosnt know and they havnt recieved anything yet. She said she wouldnt be supprised if they started getting it in the next couple of weeks though.


So i guess they should all start getting them any day now.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Big Lots in Culver City has their Halloween merch out. A lot of the same stuff that they had last year, but they have a few more "sets" this year (multiple headstones, chains, skeleton heads/legs/hands) but what did catch my eye was a tombstone that contains a skeleton or a woman (looked like linda blair) that you attach to the back of the tombstone. Looked like it might be cool.

They had the precarved foam rubber pumpkins with lights, the vulture mentioned in a previous post, a few new foam headstones, etc.

just thought I'd share.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

went to dollar tree today to see if they have any halloween stuff out yet and they do not. The have a few fall items only. Went there after having lunch with my father and he asked what are you looking for and I said halloween stuff. A lady was shopping and stopped and looked at me like I was a freak or something. Guess she does not share our halloween obsession .lol


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

just checked the target website they have some really awesome halloween stuuf on there. I think there are some new gargoyles not sure what they had last year. Might want to take a looksee.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Our Menards doesn't have anything out yet - and when I asked one of the floor clerks when they thought they'd start putting out their version of Lemax "Spooky Town" ("Pumpkin Hollow" I think), she just gave me an exasperated look and said later this month. They still have a ton of summer stuff, so it may take them a while. *sigh*

None of our majors (Wal*Mart, Target, K*Mart) has anything displayed yet. Sure, take your time putting _Halloween_ stuff out, nevermind cramming Xmas down our throats at nearly the same time. /sarcasm


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Of all of our local stores that typically carry seasonal merchandise, thus far Michael's is the only one with Halloween items out. The party store has started their area for costumes and have a few decorations, but nothing to really get excited about. Target, whose items I tend to love the most, never gets theirs out down here till late September or early October....and you've got to get there early or everything is sold out! I got the last two spooky trees they had in stock last year...this was around September 25th and they weren't expecting anymore for two more weeks.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Walmart, Target, Meijer, etc. all have to wait until the "Back to School" season is over before they can put out Halloween stuff. Michael's, Garden Ridge, and the party stores don't have to worry about that. Look for those stores to have Halloween merchandise out first.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Went to my local Big Lots today and they haven't put anything out yet. Then went to Michael's and bought the Mummy Dog and the Pirate in the Chest. Gotta love those 40% off coupons.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

after reading Devilangels post about Targets web site, I checked it out. They had some interesting things, have my eye on a couple. Some things will be in stores, some on line only. Now I am even more anxious for them to set up in the store. Once the school stuff thins out, they gradually start filling the shelves with halloween. None of the Big Lots around here have any halloween out yet. I might hit one across town today to check it out. Hopefully they will have some, I have been saiting for them, their stuff is so cheap, hopefully can find stuff I need there, and pay less!


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I went to Party City in Minnesota and they are starting to put out Halloween. I probably spent too much but I bought a tombstone, a fiber optic pirate skull which will be cool in my pirate scene, and a three headed dog.
Most of the big retailers wont put out Halloween till after Labor Day except big lots. Look for late August. That has been the trend the last few years.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Scorpio - never feel bad about overpaying for Halloween stuff in August.


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

I was in walgreens this morning and saw some small clear plastic halloween pumpkins on an endcap. Didn't see anything else though.


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

Attn: Canadian Shoppers (or any of our American friends willing to cross the border for Halloween shopping)
Winner's and Home Sense are starting to put stuff out! I hit the Winner's in St. Albert, AB today and was quite pleased to find a selection of large fiberglass chimeras that sit ~1m high. They also had the usual nutcrackers, snow globes, linens, and other decorations. Looks quite promising.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

malibuman said:


> Then went to Michael's and bought the Mummy Dog


I must have missed that what is the Mummy Dog like?


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

Update: Our big lots has Halloween!!! I could have easily spent $100 or more! I believe they will get much more in, but it is a good start! I do believe their prices have gone up!
Rumor has it that Spirit/Spencer's is downsizing their Halloween, say it aint so!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

scorpio said:


> Update: Our big lots has Halloween!!! I could have easily spent $100 or more! I believe they will get much more in, but it is a good start! I do believe their prices have gone up!


What kind of stuff did they have?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Big Lots HW prices were up last year, too. Are they even higher than last year?!


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

A lot of simialar items. Let's see they had a couple gravestone kits. One was a mauseuleam the other was a 20peice graveyard kit for $20. They have the head in cage. I probably going back tonight with my son, I will post more. Oh they also had for $25 a two piece lighted up fence that you could border along your porch or walk.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

natascha said:


> I must have missed that what is the Mummy Dog like?


O.K. I saw the Mummy Dog. He is cool the only thing is that I have a Pomerainian and that seemed sad to me!

I did get the Cool Boy Vampire Bust. Now I have to wait until next week to go back and get the Woman Ghost Bust!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

scorpio said:


> A lot of simialar items. Let's see they had a couple gravestone kits. One was a mauseuleam the other was a 20peice graveyard kit for $20. They have the head in cage. I probably going back tonight with my son, I will post more. Oh they also had for $25 a two piece lighted up fence that you could border along your porch or walk.



did they have any Spooky Town type of light up houses etc?


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

*Garden Ridge in OH.*

I was passing through Columbus, OH. today on my way home from a trip to see my friend. The Garden Ridge in Hilliard, OH. off 270 is LOADED with Halloween stuff!
All of the life size animation is out. [DR. Shivers, Count Vigor, the new butler as well as last year's butler, Heads Up Harry, the new pumpkin faced scarecrow, the witch w/cauldron, and Donna the Dead.] Donna was actually sold out already!
They also had aisles and aisles of decorations as well as the Lemax villages.
Many air blowns too! Do yourself a favor if youre in the area!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I love Michaels! They have all the lovely crap now-signs for my kitchen, votives with halloween images, etc. I couldn't find it online but they have a gemmy doll that looks like a demon kid, the eyes light up red and it says halloween phrases. How cool is that?!
I will be making my mental list every time I go in


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

no villages yet


----------



## Black Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

Picked up two 16inch Gargoyles last night at Big Lots. 
They are made of resin. Cost was $18.00each.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...tore finds/?action=view&current=PBL170015.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...tore finds/?action=view&current=PBg170009.jpg

They also had:
Lots of tombstones and graveyard kits, bride and groom, light up pumpkins, resin skulls, black cats, skull spider, strands of orange lights.


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

I just came from "HomeSense" and they have started to put their Halloween stuff out. Its mostly cute stuff but they had some impressive grave stones for $20 that were made out of concrete.


Not sure if our friends in the States have this store available?


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, the Animated Witch with Fogging Cauldron is already out of stock at walmart.com. That didnt take long.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Is homesense the same as home goods? I'm going to check home goods tonight. The last time i was there they were starting to put out stuff.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

black cat what kind of bride and groom I am looking for a set need to be about 5 or 6 ft high


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

just wanted to let everyone know I used the 40% off coupon for michaels that said It started on August 5th. But it still worked without any problems. (got a donna the dead)


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I'm in South Miami for the weekend and went to Party City and they had nothing out, still unpacking. But we did go to a Michael's here and got the skeleton in the cage with my last coupon for the week. They had some different things from the store in Gainesville.Maybe ours will finish stocking someday soon.


----------



## Black Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

Devilangel I believe the Bride and Groom are the same as last years. They are folded up so they can hang them on the display hook. I am guessing they are between 4 and 5 foot once opened up and hung.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

My Big Lots has out some small scarecrows, larger ones and small bales of hay, along with some autumnal type decorations. The usual Halloween aisles are still filled with back to school supplies. The manager said they should be getting in the H'ween loot soon.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

oh ok thanks black cat. I actually went to big lots after i saw your post. They had the bride and grrom you were discussing but this is not quite what I am looking for. My father has his rv parked at the end of the driveway and he wants a bride in groom in the front part of it heading on a honeymoon., We had a small set in there last year that I had made to place in our sunroom and they were just too small. Thanks for the information though.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

oh i forgot, while at big lots I did get a jolly roger flag for my pirate display for 2.00 and a paper top hat for .49 that I will cover with satin or felt for my grrom and the best find by far was a 6 foot grim reaper called Grim Jim, he fades in and out like the marcus the carcus and such. I wanted to add a grim reaper this year and fits the bill perfectly, he was 25.00.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I finally got my Donna the Dead animated prop today- I cant wait to open her and play with her. Lol

I'm eventually going back to Michaels for the Female Ghost bust, but, for now. This will do!
-Anthony


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

In the Denver Colorado area Big Lots have out their 50% halloween/Christmas stuff now. But no regular merchandise yet. Picked up one of those huge punch bowl/glass sets for 7$ - not bad. And a Lighting FX flicker lamp thingie for 12$ - maybe not the best price, but meh.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Why oh why did they have to close our Big Lots?! I used to love those late July days when I'd just happen to stop in, and *surprise*, they'd have some of their Halloween stuff out. Ah, good times...

I've been noticing lots of places gearing up (boxes out, ready to stock, clearing shelves) - it's like they're all waiting for the starting gun for the big shopping season.

Oh well, at least we have a fully loaded, I mean stocked, Micheal's! Mummy dog!!!!!!


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

I went to biglots and walmart today. Biglots didnt have any halloween stuff out yet and walmart still has all the back to school supplies in the halloween isle. However the department that sells fabric/arts and craft stuff had 3 stads set up for halloween costumes.


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

sweet&sinister said:


> Is homesense the same as home goods? I'm going to check home goods tonight. The last time i was there they were starting to put out stuff.


Yes, I think they are the same. They both belong to TJX Companies, Inc.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

This weekend we went to 2 Party Cities and they have dedicated even more isles to Halloween than they did last year! They must have made some good money last season (Mr. L says we, single handedly, boosted their sales last year, lol) They’re still setting up and said they’d be done in a week or two. Our Big Lots is really lagging behind. They were one of the first to put out Halloween stuff last year and this year they have nothing yet.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

well contray Leatherface, our biglots was the first in town, as is almost every year. I went today, just got back and spent $34 dollars on a cowboy grave riser similar to the one Walmart had last year, they have a prisoner, pirate, cowboy, and Elvis for $13.
Then I bought the 20 piece grave kit for $20. It just looks too cooll I may have to say goodbye to some of my old gravestones.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yay! My Big Lots had all of their stuff out! I got two of the large gargoyles...got the smaller ones last year.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

My Big Lots has just started putting stuff out. Not alot out yet, but they did have the Talking thru Boris. It comes with the bone microphone, so I picked one of those up for 20 bux's. There isn't an aux jack on the skull, but I am going to put one on the microphone itself.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Big Lots here only had out a few scarecrows on endcaps. Still covered in summer stuff and back to school. 

Of course, our big lots are about as nicely maintained as a vacant house in Detroit. Take your weapon and get your vaccinations before going!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I liked the Donna prop, even though a lot of people don't seem to like it. Also liked the male mummy... but think the wife would kill me if I get either one. She is fine buying stuff on clearance, but that stuff never makes it to the 75% off sales...





~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> I finally got my Donna the Dead animated prop today- I cant wait to open her and play with her. Lol
> 
> I'm eventually going back to Michaels for the Female Ghost bust, but, for now. This will do!
> -Anthony


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I got 2 of those new scarecrows that have wire mesh arms and 2 tin cans tie to each arm......they look very promising as a new FCG, or just an garage attic drop down prop from my Big lots......they look pretty cool.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

The Michaels by my house has an isle of halloween stuff. They have the villiges, alot of piret stuff, some ghost, window stickers, some little gadgets. They even have Dawan the Dead out wich is life size and $130.00. I think I'll be gettting her. And they have 6ft Mummy and Mummys Bride for a $100.00.


Wal-Mart.com has just got new items on-line. I think there stuff comes out early september. At my work they were gettting our stuff out next week. We won't have to cool of stuff but theres a few things I'll have my eye on.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

well I finally got to see garden ridge.We went to concord nc this weekend 3 hour drive but so worth it.I calmly walked in with son,sons girlfriend and hubby.First stop was the lighted pumpkins I didn't know there was so many varieties.I spotted the halloween stuff but didn't want hubby to think that is why we drove 3 hoursBut my son and hubby made a bline for the halloween isle's they were playing with all the stuff.I ended up spending 126.00.
I got the wise cracking skeleton-foam skull-3 pumpkins-candy corn lights-witch hand candy bowl-the undead tombstone.I love the undead tombstone it has hands that move up and down saying things like I am not dead somebody help me.
The undead donna they have is the older one in black.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I ordered the Head's Up Harry from Walmart.com yesterday. I'm excited to get it in! Does anyone know if it's the same one that Garden Ridge is selling? I've seen the one at Garden Ridge and from the description on Walmart's site they are the same prop....but it's $100 cheaper at Walmart! Can that be right?


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

yes, it can be right... they are Wal-mart. lol

I'm working on opening an online Halloween retail business, and was planning to carry some of the items Wal-Mart now has up on their site. I ended up removing them from my list because Wal-mart is selling them for less that what I can get them at wholesale. No wonder the downtown areas of smaller towns shrivel up and die when ol Wally world moves in to town. It's hard to beat the deals they get because of their buying power.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

so I look at the walmart site and they show stabbo the clown I think for $40 cheaper what Spencer/spirit store sells it for, Does Wally come through again?
I want to see if I can get it at my local store instead of ordering it on line.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

The Michaels in Lakeland,Fl has their Halloween stuff out. I did get 2 plastic chain that are made to look rusty for $4.00 each. The party city in Lakeland was still putting their Halloween stuff up and it looks like they too will have an extra isle for the Halloween merchandise. I did pick up 4 costumes for my Bart's at $5.00 a each. I also saw in the back section they had other costumes for $5.00 each. Sitting there mocking me tauting me to get them and I couldn't. I did talk to the manager about when the back section would be open, she said in about 2 weeks at the most. Then I will have the last laugh on those mocking hunks of material. I'm sorry for my rant. I do get I little crazy with Halloween lust.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Stopped by one of our two local Big Lots and they have nothing out yet. Party City is putting stuff out. They have some full display racks up already and are clearing more shelves. They're usually going full tilt by the end of August.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Those are neat!!!


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

scorpio said:


> so I look at the walmart site and they show stabbo the clown I think for $40 cheaper what Spencer/spirit store sells it for, Does Wally come through again?
> I want to see if I can get it at my local store instead of ordering it on line.


none of the walmart stores have anything out yet.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Wal-Fart put out a Halloween pattern display on Monday. And should be getting the merch. in the back in about 3 weeks.


----------



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

I was in wal-mart today and saw boxes of halloween stuff on the very top aisles back in lawn and garden.. sales clerk said they were working on moving stuff around back there but it will be a couple weeks before anything gets put out. she said they had to move summer toys back there first so the toy department can be reset for christmas. go figure. christmas before halloweeN!


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I just got home from party city and they had some strobe lights and fog machines but not much else yet.


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

Has anyone seen the crooked lamp posts at Michael's in person? I mean, out of the box? My local stores don't have it on display and I am wondering if I should buy one. I did open a box a little and it feels like it is made of metal. All opinions appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I saw it and I really liked it a lot. I was going to get it yesterday, but couldn't find one in the box, only the display. If I see it again and have a coupon I'm going to get that.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I bought last year's version of the crooked lamp, but never took the time to put it together-LOL.
It is made of metal and I think I remember some forum members saying some of the parts didn't line up correctly with some of the screw holes. Not a big problem, just had to drill another hole.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

We saw it too,looked very nice, we wanted it but we had no coupons with us. They really have a great sign collection of which we use a lot in our yard.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

there's still nothing anywhere up here


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Just was looking at it a little while ago. I like it better than last years. I would have gotten it if it was a little bigger.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Our Walgreens has stuff on the top shelves. Mostly outdoor decorations for now though. My first sighting of the year!  A friend called and gave me the heads up.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

WonderfullyWicked said:


> Has anyone seen the crooked lamp posts at Michael's in person? I mean, out of the box? My local stores don't have it on display and I am wondering if I should buy one. I did open a box a little and it feels like it is made of metal. All opinions appreciated.
> Thanks





DaveintheGrave said:


> I bought last year's version of the crooked lamp, but never took the time to put it together-LOL.
> It is made of metal and I think I remember some forum members saying some of the parts didn't line up correctly with some of the screw holes. Not a big problem, just had to drill another hole.


I bought this last year and like others had some issues putting it together. Also black dust/oil was coming off of mine so had to be careful with that. Once you get it all together it's pretty cool. I recommend if you do want it and have issues putting it together, just leave it that way, do not take it apart later. Mine's still put together hanging out in the garage.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I bought last year's version of the crooked lamp post but I didn't have any assembly issues. It went together fine and came apart fine, as well. 
I actually prefer it over the new one; I don't care for the little sign hanging off of it. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Rikki said:


> I ordered the Head's Up Harry from Walmart.com yesterday. I'm excited to get it in! Does anyone know if it's the same one that Garden Ridge is selling? I've seen the one at Garden Ridge and from the description on Walmart's site they are the same prop....but it's $100 cheaper at Walmart! Can that be right?


Just an update:
I received my Head's Up Harry today and set him up. It is exactly the same as the one at Garden Ridge.....what a steal!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Gordman's has their Halloween stuff out. Nothing big, but if you're into the vintage / primitive decorations they have some cute stuff with cheap to reasonable prices.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Big Lots was stocking stuff here this morning. I'm warming up my credit card...


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I called our Big Lots this morning. I'm probably the only one with their number in my cell phone. They said no Halloween yet, but maybe soon. Aarrggghhhh.


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

Ill have to stop by the big lots near my house today and check if they got anything.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

As *Rikki* mentioned above, (our) Gordman's has fall & Halloween house decor out. Might have to get the little stuffed Candy Corn Man, he's cute.

Also, TJ Maxx has some of its stuff out.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Stopped by my Big Lots here in Dallas this morning, they have their Halloween stuff out. It's all cheaply made FIT co stuff though.

Jim


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Ouch, its only the beginning of August and my lowest interest credit card is over the limit. Just had to send them almost 500 bucks just to get it back to the limit, that hurt.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

MrsMyers666 said:


> I bought this last year and like others had some issues putting it together. Also black dust/oil was coming off of mine so had to be careful with that. Once you get it all together it's pretty cool. I recommend if you do want it and have issues putting it together, just leave it that way, do not take it apart later. Mine's still put together hanging out in the garage.


I agree with MrsMyers. We bought two last year, one went together perfectly, the other was a nightmare. Didnt have any issues with dust/oil however. Both are in the basement storage room fully assembled.

I also prefer last years version. JMO though.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know if anyone knows this or not yet but when I went to Michael's awhile back the cashier just automaticly gave me the % off. She said in the future just ask the cashier and they useually give you the discount even if you don't have the coupon. I saved quite a bit that day. 

Our doller store is starting to load in their halloween stuff. Some cool finds somtimes for odds and ends.


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

*Gemmy updated*

I see that Gemmy updated more halloween items on their site today!
A few more life size animated items were added. [including Jason]
I didnt think they were going to have Leatherface again this year, but he's on there. I wonder if the Jason figure will be impossible to acquire? Around here last year, Leatherface sold out as fast as he was stocked! But, I still managed to snag one through a friend helping me!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Credit Cards seem to be the problem. I'm just going to use cash this year. 

The Dollar Tree is getting things now. Its cool. Lots of little figures that would be perfect for spookytown.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

If I had to use cash I wouldnt be buying anything.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

halloweenking said:


> Credit Cards seem to be the problem. I'm just going to use cash this year.
> 
> The Dollar Tree is getting things now. Its cool. Lots of little figures that would be perfect for spookytown.


Hey thanks for the Dollar Tree news, will check in there this weekend. I can always use items for my Spooky Town.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Spent 2 hours in Garden Ridge, Atlanta yesterday and walked away with $200 worth of stuff and 2 shopping cart fulls. My favorite is a head eating a squirming mouse. And I got the barrel with the pirate popping out. They have a ton of Spooky Town,cheaper than Michaels and many other pieces Michaels doesn't have. I think I'm done with Michaels now. Can't wait to get back home to post some pictures of my haul. The clerk said it's all going to be on sale eventually, but geez, I can't drive another 5 hours again.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

can you post pics of the squirming Mouse and Pirate barrel?
dont think I am familar with these. who makes them?
we dont have a garden ridge around here.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I'v never herd of it eaither but it looks really nice on the pics from there website. Oh man it's a big looking place. Micheals sucks compared to that.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

where did you see these on their site?


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

*Animated Caged 6ft Skeleton Sams Club*

Just noticed that Sams Club has a couple of new 2007 Halloween items on their website. 

An Inflatable Haunted House and a new life size 6ft Gemmy Animated Caged Skeleton. 

The Caged Skeleton is awesome !


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

The CVS near our house has some HW stuff out. Walgreen's can't be far behind, and they have the best stuff among all the drug store chains in town. Haven't been in Rite-Aid lately.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh yeah, AC Moore was putting out their HW stuff yesterday. Didn't look like they were going to have very much, which is par for the course from last year.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

hey that caged skeleton at sams club does look cool!
Figures, I jusyt bought the smaller one from Micheals.

I wonder if the one at sams club moves his jaw?
It looks like it might. It also uses a microphone which is often accopanied by an articulated mouth.

also wondering how much storeage space it needs...
how tall is the actual cage? says the skeleton is 71 inches but he is bent at the knee.
and if the stand is included


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I think that caged skelly at Sam's is kick butt!! But I am skeptical on how well it will work after the whole gemmy witch fiasco last year.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

well the small caged skeleton works pretty good.
the shaking motion is an easy effect. just and off-center weight on a motor.

I think the larger skeleton helps it look more realistic as far as scale goes.
its hard to tell from the pic sam's has but it almost looks like a better looking skull too.

another thing is, I bet the larger prop works off an AC outlet so you'll need to work around cords. I liked the fact that the smaller prop works off batteries or AC (even if the cable didnt come with it)
I will call the number and ask what size box it comes in and how it is powered.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I didnt get the skeleton at Michels because I was hoping someone would have a bigger one. all I got at Michels today was a bag of fingers. Went to big lots, but didnt see anything I needed bad enough to pay full price for, although the mouse in the coffee cup was pretty cool. Also went to hobby lobby, they had half a store full of christmas trees and stuff, but said they wont be putting out halloween for a couple of weeks. But the woman did say they will have a large halloween selection with animatronics and lighting, so hopefully it will be worth the wait.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Bought some Halloween candle holders from Michaels today. Was also at Factory card and party Outlet and they had some cool things, nothing I'll probably buy though. They had a Donna of the Dead that was about 4 feet tall it looked like. Then I hear this lady complain, I can't believe they have this Halloween crap out already. Took everything in me not to turn around and slap her. Didn't even want to see what she looked like.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Watch out MrsMyers she might have beat you with her bible.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

the dollar tree by my house has a few things out already, not too much


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

maximpakt said:


> Watch out MrsMyers she might have beat you with her bible.


Oh yeah....that probably would have burnt me as well.


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

michaels has yet another 50% off coupon out today for those that dont follow that stuff. happy haunting


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

This week should be the end of my trips to Micheals. I have gotten everything I wanted from there. Now just waiting for Hobby Lobby, walmart, target, kmart, spirit,sams club and spencers.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Just visited the Gemmy site, alot of different vendors will be carrying Gemmy products - even the life size props. It looks like we'll be putting quite a few more stops in our Halloween-related searches!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

scavengerhaunt said:


> michaels has yet another 50% off coupon out today for those that dont follow that stuff. happy haunting


Lucky you get a 50% off coupon. My Micaels ad has only 40%, one coupon for this week and one for next.

I do like these two week though


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I think it was a typo, the coupon is national, so it would be 40%


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I saw that fog machine yesterday at Garden Ridge that supposed to create low lying fog.....anyone know if these really work??


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I bought the fog chiller from wal mart last year, and it does work. I like it because it is soooo small vs. building a cooler chiller, etc... 

I didn't try it with dry ice, but I may this year. I used it in my hallway of doom, where wind wasn't an issue.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

icemanfred said:


> can you post pics of the squirming Mouse and Pirate barrel?
> dont think I am familar with these. who makes them?
> we dont have a garden ridge around here.


Here is the rat eating ghoul made by Kids of America corp. I'm going to try to upload a video. He talks alot while trying to eat the squirming rat. Really gross, and will look great on a buffet table. I have to assemble the pirate barrel so that may take a day or two.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

wilbret said:


> I bought the fog chiller from wal mart last year, and it does work. I like it because it is soooo small vs. building a cooler chiller, etc...
> 
> I didn't try it with dry ice, but I may this year. I used it in my hallway of doom, where wind wasn't an issue.


I bought this as well. I did like it and I used it outside with some wind. The only problem was, which I saw coming so was prepared was that it needs ice a lot, so made a bunch the week of Halloween and kept it in bags in the freezer.

I do like my regular fogger with home made PVC chiller, that works just as well for me, if not better since I put frozen bottles of water in the tube which last a lot longer.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Halloween Express says they will have stores open mid-August...isn't that this week? Well why no locations listed......

Checked Spirit also, nothing listed there yet either, I'm thinking maybe next week they'll have listed locations. Some open before Sept. but I think most opened after Labor Day.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

*Donna*

heres a video if anyone would like to see, of my Donna the Dead i purchased at Michaels a week ago. 

My camera broke, so i finally got a new one!





Oh- did anyone get the Spider Donna Girl at GR? Does anyone have pics or a video of her in action? Does anyone know where else she'll be?

Thanks!
-Anthony


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Halloween merchandise sighting in MN, at our local Michaels as well as Party America


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Donna the Dead looks alot creppyeir when her green lights arnt lit and if set her hair the right way in front of her face she's neat looking. Can't wait to get her friday. Halloween sighting at Hobby Lobby mostley "harvest stuf" if your into the whole cute halloween secen. Did have a bunch of fake pumpkins that was nice.


----------



## thejanitor (Aug 14, 2007)

*Animated Caged 6ft Skeleton Sams Club*

I purchased the display model at Sam's Club in Fargo, ND 2 days ago for a mere 99 bucks. They sold out of 4 units in a few hours. He is awesome. Standing 6 FT tall with included stand, the mic works extremely well and has a range exceeding 125 feet. The actual prop looks 100 times better than the picture on the box. It has an adjustable volume that works very well. I have been scaring my cats with him by talking in the wireless mike when I am outside my apt. building or in another room. If anyone needs pics or other details, message me. I am very happy with my skeleton. I am planning to feature him in a pirate themed room at the annual sc-fi/fantasy convention VALLEYCON in October this year in Fargo, ND. I hope to scare up some other good deals on props for this event as well as adding to my horror prop/tribute room. It will be so much fun. He does load well in the back of my hearse.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

janitor -we have to talk!
I was just at Sams Friday and nothing in our store. What other Halloween does Sams have?
Who makes this skeleton? I dont think it is gemmy? At least I couldnt find it on their site.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I belive Gemmy make the skeleton prop

thejanitor
does it have an input to connect a cd player?
I saw one that said it did. it was overpriced. the others on ebay didnt mention it.
So Idont know if that one was hacked already.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

*Anyone have a spare coupon?*

I don't get the Sunday papers that have the Michael's coupon in them. Anyone out there who can spare a coupon? I can send you a stamp in return.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just an FYI. The 3ft skeleton in a cage is selling for $59.99 at Michael's if you have the 40% coupon it'll be about $36 (w/out tax). At Target for those without Michael's coupons they have it for $39.99
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...-0935056?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000R7KWS6


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Our Party America had Thanksgiving party decorations, but no Halloween decorations! Some costumes tho!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

colmmoo said:


> I don't get the Sunday papers that have the Michael's coupon in them. Anyone out there who can spare a coupon? I can send you a stamp in return.


I can give you 2. PM me with your address and I'll send them out in Wednesdays mail.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I bought the 6' skeleton in a cage from Sam's today. It's AWESOME! It does have an input for a CD player, which I'm hoping to make good use of. It does come with the stand...I was really suprised about that one! 
Sam's didn't have much else in the way of Halloween. Just the animated pirate skeleton (which was really cool), the inflatable hearse, and some pumpkin solar lights. Maybe they'll get more but I don't remember them having much last year either.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Okay thanks for all who posted seeing the 6ft skeleton at local sams clubs.
I see they are out of stock online.
I suspected they would be at stores but gave up after checking one by me. Untill I read here they were indeed in stores.
I called about memberships les than 1 year and they said they didnt have any.
So thanks for posting that they "Do" have one day passes.
when I inquired about that specifically they confirmed it (10 percent fee on all purchases)
So I checked one a little further out and they had 8 yesterday. Today they had five...well now they have 4 cause I picked one up.
The display model had an "AUX" jack. which I think will run a cd player if it is anything like the santa prop.
he looks pretty good. Better than the small version. cant wait to get off work and take a closer look.
So Thanks again to all the members who posted info about this prop.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I went to my Sams today the did not have the skeleton but the did have dead eye drake a very cool pirate who says three phrases while swaying his cutlas sword very cool, same price as last years witch $139. hmmmm


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

A place a lotta people probably don't think about...

Marshall's.

The one I go to has been putting out stuff little by little for the past couple of weeks. Granted, its mostly decor type stuff, but Halloweeny nonetheless. And its usually relatively cheap.

[Although I haven't checked] I assume similar stores, Ross comes to mind, probably have some 'ween stuff out as well.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

The Ross, Marshall's, and TJ Maxx stores here in Dallas all have some Halloween stuff out. Like mr_synical said, it's mostly cutesy decor but TJ Maxx had some hanging ghosts and skeletons that looked pretty good. 

I was able to pick up some great tall, black wire spiderweb stands that I am going to put plates on and use on my buffet table. They look very similar to these http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalo...ame=Spiderweb+Stands&parentCatId=7&catId=1132 . I found them at Ross for $9.99 each. They also had a small one that would make a great pillar candle holder.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Just set up dead eye drake and the caged skeleton in my living room, these guys are so cool I wish I would have bought them all. These are amazingly well made for the price, and I see after last years problems thier packaging has gotten really good. They were double boxed for the main carton, and then all the individual pieces were wrapped and boxed as well.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, the websites for spencers and spirit are both down, hopefully this is a sign of good news about to be bestowed upon us.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

maximpakt said:


> Just set up dead eye drake and the caged skeleton in my living room, these guys are so cool I wish I would have bought them all. These are amazingly well made for the price, and I see after last years problems thier packaging has gotten really good. They were double boxed for the main carton, and then all the individual pieces were wrapped and boxed as well.



If you don't mind, could you tell us how Drake's sound effects are? Would you consider them kid friendly and funny or more serious?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Hobby Lobby here in GA had 2 rows of stuff out (one aisle). Mostly cutesy pootsy decor, but they do have some stuff worth looking at if you have a coupon. My wife bought some window clings. They have some pretty neat candy dishes and signs among other things.

They have an xmas style black halloween tree, but it is $100.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The Walgreen's across the street from my place has a few things out on the top shelves. Some styrofoam tombstones in different sizes, a couple different styles of grave busters for $10 each, and a lot of light up pumpkins. Can't wait until they get the rest of their stuff, they were great last year!

I'll have to check out Hobby Lobby the next time I'm at my parents' house.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

First sighting at my Wal-Mart!

They had a life-size, head lifting zombie named 'Heads-Up Harry' set up near their garden center. The aisles were lined with boxes waiting to be stocked at there were at least 2 pallets of Halloween boxes!

Harry:


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The Heads Up Harry is awesome! Money well spent in my opinion. 
I'm really excited to see what Walmart has this year. Hope they've got some other stuff worth buying.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Greencapt,
what did you think of the prop?


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

*Sam's Club*

I have recently purchased Dead Eye Drake and the caged skeleton from Sam's Club, They are awesome and well worth the money,my kids love em! Sam's has just put deluxe grave yard scenes on their website for 99.95, I have called around and it looks like each store will have between 8 and 12 of these sets, They have just hit the floor in my area and I will be buying 2 of them tonight!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

icemanfred said:


> Greencapt,
> what did you think of the prop?


They didn't have him plugged in so I haven't seen him in motion yet. Visually it was a very solid and decently detailed prop- I'd assume worth the $99 they were asking for it. I'll post otherwise if needed after I see it in motion.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

The cemetary scenes are nice, when you get them will you post a photo of the coffin? If it's nice I'm gonna have to go to sams club get some of those sets.


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

party city in our area has alot of the haloween stuff out so does iparty


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

*Sam's Cemetery Scene*

I am hoping to make it on time before the cemetery scenes sellout! If I make it in time I will post a picture. I have noticed alot of people have bought the caged skeleton from Sam's. I hooked a CD player up to it and played "BILLY BONES" by Skip Henderson "Awesome for Pirate Haunts!"


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Rikki said:


> The Walgreen's across the street from my place has a few things out on the top shelves. Some styrofoam tombstones in different sizes, a couple different styles of grave busters for $10 each, and a lot of light up pumpkins. Can't wait until they get the rest of their stuff, they were great last year!


Over the years I've found some of the coolest items at Walgreen's and CVS!  We found a great inflatable black cat at CVS last year...I think I paid a whopping $9 bucks for this 6 foot tall thing! I've realized over the years you can't rule out anyplace when it comes to searching for Halloween oriented merchandise. I need to hit our Walgreen's, especially hearing that yours has some stuff out already!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I was very excited when I cruised by our Walgreens today. As far as my little town goes...it is the best spot for halloween goodies. They had the smaller version of Heads off Harry looked about (3 foot tall maybe). And they had the gemmy little talking Chucky. He says a TON of stuff. Also, These *HUGE* twelve foot hanging creatures. Reaper style and Pirate. Some different styles of the smaller hanging creatures than last year. Two heads on a stake props....skull and human head. And some more of the caged hanging creatures (different from last year). Everything was on the top shelf so I couldn't get that great of a look, but I managed to reach one of the chuckys. So he came home with me.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

how much was chucky?


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Matt, I recorded some video of dead eye drake, I am tring to upload it now.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

*Sam's Cemetery Scene*

Curse Sam's Club! I rushed over there from work and ran in with my kids to get the cemetery scene and it wasn't there, the lady had given me wrong information it was just in the system I was so mad I thought I was going to do a "HEads up HArry" anyway most of the stores around me show 8 coming in at each store, sorry my prior info screwed anybody up, when I do get it I will post pictures


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

scorpio said:


> how much was chucky?


Chucky was 19.99. It is the one on the gemmy site.


----------



## Eon (Jul 16, 2006)

Just stopped by Big Lots. Got a Bag o' Bones for $19. They had a very creepy 2' brown hairy monster spider for $12. Also, the Christmas Tree Store has their Halloween stuff out. Some pretty cool mummy candy dish holders, some Gemmy-like stand up stuff. Lots of kitchy stuff, (signs, stuffed witches & scarecrows, etc.). Overall, better stuff (to me) than Michaels. I was really looking for (and did not see) the color-changing pumpkin lights they had last year. These are great for lighting tombstones.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

More bad news from Sam's Club.......My Dead Eye Drake is a dud, IS anyone else having problems with him. It was working good last night, but now is doing alot of clicking and buzzing, my wife also noticed he had alot of black and red paint spots on the white shirt and pants...is that supposed to be there?


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Just picked up the Dead Eye Drake at Sam's today myself. So far he is working fine except for the wireless mike. I guess it just picks up too much sound. The paint on his shirt and pants is supposed to be there.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Greencapt said:


> First sighting at my Wal-Mart!
> 
> They had a life-size, head lifting zombie named 'Heads-Up Harry' set up near their garden center. The aisles were lined with boxes waiting to be stocked at there were at least 2 pallets of Halloween boxes!
> 
> I ordered him a couple of weeks ago from Walmart and like him. The only bad thing is he just says two phrases.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

OK here is Drake, hope you enjoy it, thanks to computer problems it only took me 4 hours to get it working. 
MySpaceTV Videos: Dead eye drake by Trevor


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info, you are absolutely right about the mic.. drake moves even when you just breathe in the mic, I am going to try an exchange tomorrow...the caged skeletons is great with the mic, perfectly on cue


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

max... thanks for the video.. that drake looks like a good one... it doesnt look like he has any paint spots on him, his shirt is completely white... are you have trouble with the wireless mic


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

His sound is a little garbled through the mike, not as clean as the caged skelly, but for the price it is way more than one could expect. Especially if you consider the fact that to go buy a decent wireless mike by itself can run around 200 bucks.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

According to the Gemmy website another version of this pirate will be sold at BJ's Wholesale Club which is good for those of us that dont belong to Sams.


http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27889&subCatId=234&parent=41


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

what is the cemetary scene? I seemed to have missed that post?
I went to sams tonight they had the caged skeleton hmm $99 anyone have this is it hard to put together? I like the pirate my son likes the skeleton, what to do?
Problems with drake this year, like the witch last year.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The skeleton is certainly not hard to put together. Snap the stand together, pull him out of the box, and hang him.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Spirit-Spencers Update*

Spencers and Spirit have videos for some of their animated items. *Click on the link and then click on the video icon*

Jason:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/decor_props-accessories/6ft-animated-jason/#

haunted girl:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/decor_props-accessories/animated-haunted-girl-with-vibrating-head/#

Leatherface:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/deco...nimated-leatherface-with-chainsaw-decoration/

Enjoy!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I love the haunted girl! She looks so creepy, especially with her hair over her face!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Gabriel Bros. had a few things out. Mostly some really crappy masks but they did have some cool treat bags and a huge stack of wall grabbers for 99 cents (that are $2.99 every where else). They had probably six different styles.
They are a store that everyone should definitely check out (if you've got one close) before Halloween. They sell things that were either irregular, overstocked, etc. from another store. Right before my luau I found a 4' inflatable palm tree for $7! You just never know what you'll find there.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

I exchanged the Dead Eye Drake this morning (it was the last one left) and will see if the new one works any better tonight...I have been to 2 sams and all of the caged skeletons are gone along with the drakes...The cemetery scene is on the sams website.. last night they posted a 6 foot reaper that looks sweet.
The sams in my area all have 8 of each (cemetery, reaper) ON ORDER. make sure to call and check your sams if you want them


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

*gawks at the haunted girl*

I...I think maybe...Donna will have a sister.

Jesus mary and joseph. That thing is SO KICKASS!!!
-Anthony


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

My shopping list for the season just keeps growing. Thank you Citibank, lol.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Drake #2......... I have decided that Drake is just to awesome to not have, despite his flaws...This second one works fine with the exception of the wireless mic and a couple clicks....If you are having the same problem with the mic try turning the mic on, talk, and then turn the mic off, Drake will move if the mic is on and you are not saying anything.

Speaking about shopping lists, I have just discovered they are opening a Garden Ridge in Michigan on August 27. Do they have coupons in the paper or do they except competitors (Michaels, Joannes) coupons
When it opens, I will probably have to take out a second mortgage.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, stopped in at one of my local wal-marts tonight. Asked 2 people about halloween merchandise. One looked at me like I was mentally ill and the other said halloween? with a befudled look like I was speaking martian. My daughter said boy these people are wierd, I said Im sure they say the same about us.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

maximpakt said:


> OK here is Drake, hope you enjoy it, thanks to computer problems it only took me 4 hours to get it working.
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=15998260


WOW Thanks for the video. I'm definately getting one!

Thanks Again,
Matt


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Stopped by my local Walgreens tonight and they had the smaller version of Heads Up Harry. He's about two feet tall and does exactly like the bigger version. Bot for 30 bux's, I decided to pass on him. It would be neat to have a transformation chamber to use the two and tell people you are gonna shrink him, or enlarge him.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The local Savers was putting out stuff today. 

LOTS of different kinds of swords, some "Pirate sleeves" that looked pretty cool if you're into the pirate thing. Essentially nylons with a printed pattern to make it look like you're whole arm had been tattood. Lots of pirate stuff in general. They didn't have anywhere near all of it out yet though. Still clearing room for it.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Props to Sam's Club for their cool Gemmy exclusives they seem to carry every year. I did notice they had the words... " one time buy " on some of price tags, like the H. House for instance....so once they are gone, they don't re-order or re-stock just like last year. Their stuff is usually gone before Oct.


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

I went tto Big Lots today and made a few modest purchases.

First is a hanging doorway screen ($14).











A 28 piece Bag of Bones ($19).











And a pair of Creepy Hands ($7), shown here with a Zombie Head I bought last month from Design Tuscano.











The season is upon us!!!

Roger


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Went to yet another walmart location today to no avail, and another sams location. They were sold out of the drake and the caged skeletons, still had the display models. They had a lot of the haunted houses left.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*iparty + high prices = crap*

Wow I went in there today and couldnt believe the absolute crap they are selling. 

I mean this is worse than the usual Chinese crap, this was "I'm sorry I wasted 20 minutes of my life going in there" kind of crap.

And dont even get me started on the prices....

Yeah folks, that FITCO brand really is #[email protected]*CO.

I took photos for y'all but I'm not at home now so i cant upload them to my computer, sorry will try later on tonight.


crap crap crap


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*iparty part 2*

Oh yeah folks, better get those spooky busts over at Michaels while you can, they are a steal at $25.

crap party, oops, _iparty_ had STYRO busts, all white w/o detail and get this, the backs of the heads were flat and they weigh about, oh maybe 5 *ounces*.

How much you think they want eh?

Anyone?

Try $35!!!!!!!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

So you didnt buy much huh ? Next time tell us how you really feel.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Nope, didnt spend a cent


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

*Beistle repros at TJ Maxx*

TJ Maxx has the Halloween home decor out! They have kitchen towels, place mats, table cloths, pic frames, snow globes, mugs, plates, bake ware and cookie cutters etc...
And the primo find was Beistle (repro) Old Time Transparencies! I got the Dapper Jack, didn't see the cat or any others.
It's kitchen stuff and nick nacks but nice to be able to find this stuff early on!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Here are the photos I took in iparty. 

Believe me, these pictures dont do the merchandise justice.

Its much crappier in person.


http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a258/ms_ironmaiden/iparty%20stuff/


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

went back into the ocala sams today. 5 drakes left, no caged skeletons. Walmart had a bunch of pallets of halloween stuff on the top shelves in garden, but nothing out yet.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

maximpakt said:


> went back into the ocala sams today. 5 drakes left, no caged skeletons. Walmart had a bunch of pallets of halloween stuff on the top shelves in garden, but nothing out yet.


Same at our local Wal-Mart. I did see 4 large boxes labeled "Head Off Harry" ...


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

I just went to Party City yesterday and they were getting it all set-up.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Dollar Tree is starting to get more out. Did anyone pick up any of the tomb stones that were by the gargoyiels?


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

max... have you seen any cemetery scenes or reapers at sams club in your area yet?


----------



## DIY Guy (Aug 8, 2007)

10% off orders of $30 or more at buycostume.com with coupon code "GHOST10"

Tim


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

Sams had their 20 peice graveyard set kinda cool but not for $99 wonder if they will be able to sell that.
They also new had the grim reaper his face turns around eyes light up says welcome to our haunted house, very cool I just dont like the way he moves.
Wal-mart is closing a section of their seasonal and moving the halloween pallets around...it is coming.
Menards starting to show the halloween viallages. As well as the props. They had a sale today store everything in bag get 15% off pretty cool too bad they dont have a lot out....its coming!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

No sam, same stuff thats been there.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Scorpio, was the grave yard set from sams crappy? I was going to get it


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't say it is crappy, I just dont think it is worth the $99 they want. The coffin is just the box that stores everything in, dont get it wet. The groundbreaker very cool, I like the shepards hook with the lantern as well. I just think it is overpriced.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Holly jack-o-lanterns.... I have those exact busts on my order list to carry this year, I just looked back at my order and based on their wholesale cost, I plan to offer them them at around $14.00. Those iParty folks are making some serious profit! Although, QVC has them priced at $30.00 each. 

Hmmm... maybe I'm just not being greedy enough. 

Jim




ironmaiden said:


> Oh yeah folks, better get those spooky busts over at Michaels while you can, they are a steal at $25.
> 
> crap party, oops, _iparty_ had STYRO busts, all white w/o detail and get this, the backs of the heads were flat and they weigh about, oh maybe 5 *ounces*.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I saw the busts at Michaels this weekend and it was 19.99. I think they're the same ones you all are mentioning.

The only had 1 style though. It was a creepy lady bust - kind Roman-esque. It looks awesome! It'll fit in a bunch of different scenes. Very creepy looking - I think what I like most about it is that it's not 'Halloween' creepy, it's more 'realistic' creepy - like it could be something found in an old house/mansion or something. Very cool. Wish they had a different style (there wre tags showing there were other kinds, but guess they were out).


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I bought the lady bust. They had Vampire ones but I very much like the "realistic" look. Right now it's in my beedroom!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

We're talking about the foot tall one right? I saw some real little ones (few inches), but this one is, like a foot or more.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Here are the busts from Lillian Vernon:

http://s7ondemand1.scene7.com/is/image/LillianVernon/005729?$400x300$

I wrote their customer service and asked about the dimensions - the man is a little over 12" tall and the kid is a little more than 10". The woman is somewhere in between. Not bad for the price....if you buy all three it works out to about $13 each.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Ah, that is _not_ the kind I got. I saw Michaels had the mini versions of those. I'll take a picture tonight of the one I got.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

OR... you can buy them from Horchow for only $145.00 each! http://tinyurl.com/yoqjlr

ROFLMAO!!!

Jim


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Perhaps the ones from horchow are better quality? Are they larger? I dont know, im just asking. They look similar, yet different in the photos. Coloration, detail etc.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i have the lady bust and daugther bust from horchow last season ,they sold out of the father bust ..... i got them on special at their clearance in january and paid much less for them ....their very good quality , very big bust too , look like the real thing , and heavy too....their made by Dept 56 thats why they are so much $ ...i am lucky i got 2 in clearance last year , this year their a bit diffrent with more black detail and not all marble color....and they just have the lady and man not the daugther.....i think they look better with no black like last year.....i wanted the male bust but wow too much money ....i will rather order the ones at lillian vernon even if their smaller.,,, they look awsome.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

KMART sighting tonight. 

Candy is out. Aisles are empty and being reset for Halloween.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

This is the bust I bought from Michaels:

(I was playing around with my camera, so lighting is all over the place. The dark pictures are more true to what it looks like. The eyes are super dark and very 'empty' looking - the bright pictures have flash and just let you see the detail)

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f176/rokitows/Halloween 2007/

It measures just a hair over 16"


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Wal-Mart sighting!! This morning they have pulled all the merchandise to the floor and are cleaning the aisles and resetting the shelves on two aisle just outside lawn & garden.

The employee confirmed that they will begin stocking the shelves as soon as they are clean and ready.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I called our Walmart this morning. TWO MORE WEEKS!!!!!










.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

It could take 2 weeks to get all the stuff here, too. They could just put out fall stuff and decor stuff. I dunno yet.

The Big Lots closest to me hasn't even finished putting stuff out, whereas the other one put it all out immediately.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I got lots of stuff at big lots today. See my post under the "props" section.


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

I guess ill have to give them a call and drive down to walmart this weekend.

Scratch that ill just drive down, the employee's at the walmart i go to never know whats going on and you can never get a correct answer over the phone.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

My walmart has got TONS of halloween boxes stacked from the top shelf to the ceiling in the garden center, and my friend that works there says they still have pallets in the back. They had one isle cleared out in the garden center. But last week I asked the employees and they told me not till Sept. I don't think they know what the heck the plan is to be honest. I got all goosebumpy when I saw all those boxes with pumpkins/ghosts and such. I can't wait.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Went to Party City today which has a nice amount of things out, but still putting out a lot more. They have some cool devil wings (not really I just liked them, they're pretty cheap), but think I may get those and the cool eyelashes with red sparkles at the base. Guess I'm doing the devil costume this year.

Anyways, I found a great item only one that was out right now. It was a Pumpkin candy bowl and it's motion activated and plays the Halloween theme music. It looks better in person versus the image on that link.


----------



## ckeck (Sep 24, 2006)

I was at one of the neighborhood Walgreen's the other night and they had a TON of Halloween stuff up on the high shelves ready to be put out...sometime soon I hope!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

*MM*, that is very cute. And sooooo you.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't see stores like walmart have all the boxes and stuff out when they don't take it out for a month. Darn darn them. They could be aking so much money on it all. 

Check out thrift stores. I got a cool heavy lantern for $3.50.
It could use some spray painting though.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

The bust at micheals are vampires. the pics im seeing dont look like the vamps. I don't like the vamp ones as much.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

The sams club secen is actually a about a hundred bucks cheaper than the one on the internite site.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

halloweenking said:


> The bust at micheals are vampires. the pics im seeing dont look like the vamps. I don't like the vamp ones as much.


On the contrary, _some_ of the busts are vamps... This is the one I was talking about that I got from Michaels for $19.99. It's 16" tall

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f176/rokitows/Halloween 2007/


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

The stuff at Walgreens looks pretty damn good from what I could see today and the prices are excellent.

I hadnt been into Big Lots since last year when I thought it was all over priced crap.

Went in there yesterday and it's even more expensive than last years crap. I wont be back.

Look its all made in China anyways, there no need to charge $30 for a $3 (if it even cost that much) item.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Everythings made in china now. Had to buy my daughter a bass guitar for band yesterday, didnt want to get cheap chinese crap from wal mart so I went to the music store. Bought a nice gibson for three times the price and what do I see when I get home, a nice made in china sticker on the back, alongside another sticker that said it was inspected for quality in the USA. WTF?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

maximpakt said:


> Everythings made in china now. Had to buy my daughter a bass guitar for band yesterday, didnt want to get cheap chinese crap from wal mart so I went to the music store. Bought a nice gibson for three times the price and what do I see when I get home, a nice made in china sticker on the back, alongside another sticker that said it was inspected for quality in the USA. WTF?


Wow thats sad.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

I ran by one of the Party City stores here in Dallas today... they are slowly getting things put out.

Jim


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

What is the deal with Party City? They've had the aisles cleared and boxes just stacked for close to a month. I'm assuming they aren't allowed to open the boxes due to corporate orders... but why would they clear the aisles?


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Yup, seriously. It's not like this is a busy season for them or anything. When I went in yesterday, the employees were just all hanging around the front registers shooting the bull.





wilbret said:


> What is the deal with Party City? They've had the aisles cleared and boxes just stacked for close to a month. I'm assuming they aren't allowed to open the boxes due to corporate orders... but why would they clear the aisles?


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

wilbret said:


> What is the deal with Party City? They've had the aisles cleared and boxes just stacked for close to a month. I'm assuming they aren't allowed to open the boxes due to corporate orders... but why would they clear the aisles?


Hm... I went to Party City last weekend and they had about a third of their items out. Maybe there's just a bunch of slackers at the one near you?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, a third. But I can see everything else in boxes, and there are literally empty shelves.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

SPIRIT HALLOWEEN SIGHTING!!

They were unloading a semi today. Unfortunately, they chose the same location as last year in the ghetto. I was hoping they'd move further north into the shopping district.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

wilbret said:


> SPIRIT HALLOWEEN SIGHTING!!
> 
> They were unloading a semi today. Unfortunately, they chose the same location as last year in the ghetto. I was hoping they'd move further north into the shopping district.



We saw our Spirit store yesterday too. Same location. Big sign in the window saying they're opening in September and a number to call for employment. Last year they opened right after Labor Day. I recall reading they can have the entire store set up and ready to open in 7 days. Come 9/1, I'll be doing daily recon!


----------



## ofthedead (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not a big one for consumer animatronic props, but there's a pretty awesome full-scale Bride of Frankenstein/Mummy woman at Michael's. Great green glowing eyes and yowling sound effects.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

lol... that seems to be their thing. I live in Dallas proper, and they always seem to put their stores WAY out in the suburbs (mind you, some of the locations are nicer than others) but still. 




wilbret said:


> SPIRIT HALLOWEEN SIGHTING!!
> 
> They were unloading a semi today. Unfortunately, they chose the same location as last year in the ghetto. I was hoping they'd move further north into the shopping district.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Yup, you're correct, on average it takes them a week to a week and a half to put a store together. As they start hiring, everyone goes to work on putting the stores together, as they finish each one they leave a couple of people behind to run the place until all the stores are open... and then they divide everyone out to the different stores to work.

Each store goes a little quicker, as the team learns what they are doing.

I worked as an assistant manager for one of their locations a few years back, and it was an interesting process to see unfold.

Jim




jdubbya said:


> We saw our Spirit store yesterday too. Same location. Big sign in the window saying they're opening in September and a number to call for employment. Last year they opened right after Labor Day. I recall reading they can have the entire store set up and ready to open in 7 days. Come 9/1, I'll be doing daily recon!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Went to Party City today and they were all but stock-up at least 80 % of the isles. First timeI've been to that store very impressive stuff,many very cool props and items I've never seen before at the other stores. Kinda expensive there but very nice stuff.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

No Spirit or Express yet in Bloomington/Normal, but Halloween USA is opening soon. I'm surprised they think our market can support three Halloween specialty stores, esp. since we lost Big Lots and also have Party City and Direct Factory Outlet. Makes it fun for us decorating/haunting maniacs though!!

Other big news: Menards has almost all of their Halloween out. They've got a cool mummy, a reaper greeter and a butler each for under $100. The air-blown horse & carriage is $249. The best thing (to me) is that they are now carrying *Spooky Town* as itself, and not under the *Pumpkin Hallow* brand (though they have some of last year's stuff under the *PH* brand too). Lots of clearance, and right now they are running a 15% paper bag discount (whatever fits in the bag is 15% off), so I may see if I can stuff some *Spooky Town* pieces in the bag (their pricing runs ~$20 cheaper than Micheal's) So psyched!

Good shopping to all!!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

For those in Texas.....Card & Party Factory (the Party Superstore on Mockingbird Ln.) has most of their H-ween stuff out.

I got a bag of bones for $9.99!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Mockingbird Lane? Is it 1313 Mockingbird Lane?


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmmm... never been there, looks like it's near White Rock Lake.

Jim




RedSonja said:


> For those in Texas.....Card & Party Factory (the Party Superstore on Mockingbird Ln.) has most of their H-ween stuff out.
> 
> I got a bag of bones for $9.99!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Saw a halloween USA sign being put up,also sign that they are hiring,across town. Usually a town in the other direction has one too, I hope they open soon. I also have to check out Menards, see what I can fit into the paper bag that I want!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Dalloween said:


> Hmmm... never been there, looks like it's near White Rock Lake.
> 
> Jim


Sorta, Jim. it's near the intersection of Mockingbird and Abrams..near a Dollar Tree & Blockbuster. Looks like they still have stuff to put out. I would check them out in another week or so.

1313 Mockingbird Lane....wish I lived there!


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

Went to Sams last night, one left of the two faced grim reaper....I bought it I think he is pretty cool!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I was in our mall today and checked to see if the Spirit store was open yet and it actually was. I wasn't real impressed with what I saw. There were some new props, like a life-size Chainsaw guy, a clown with a knife and a static figure that looks like a crouching red devil. I wasn't in the store very long and didn't check any prices (sorry). The store is in a smaller location this year and most of what I saw was the same stuff they sold last year. Looks like 70% of the store is devoted to costume items.
The best looking thing on display was the same gothic foamboard coffin w/ the two skeleton hands they sold last year. (I bought one last year even though it was way overpriced. I think everything in Spirit is way overpriced.)
I think I'll stick to Big Lots and Walgreen's for most of my Halloween stuff (that I don't make myself).


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Following the advice of someone on this thread (I think), I checked out the loot at Lillian Vernon and found several things that I liked. Has anyone seen these two items in person??? I just want to know if it is cheesy. I love the way it looks in the pic, but I am always leary of buying halloween stuff online without seeing it in person.

Rose and skull garland/wreath


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Whenever I see the prices at Party City, Spirit, Express... wherever... my first reaction is "wow, that's expensive."

My restraint ends a couple days later and I will have spent 200 bucks... but not regretting it. We try to wait to the clearance sale (where we'll buy more), but when we make return trips we realize that the good stuff goes quickly.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I have been going to the two sams near me hoping tosee the reaper, but none yet. I am definitly getting Jason though. My buddy that manages spencers is holding him for me but he isnt allowed to sell any halloween stuff until sept 10th.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I stopped by Kmart today and they had out a few little decoration/ prop items and all of their costumes. I figure a few more days, maybe a week, and they'll be completely stocked.

I also went back to Gabriel Bros. to see if they had anything new. They did...yay! They had some flaming torches, large flaming skulls (which I couldn't figure out how to work ), animated tombstones, inflatibles, a small (2 to 2 1/2 feet) foamboard toepincher with hands sticking out, 30" x 96" creepy cloth in white and green (for $.99 no less!), and some large static props. I also saw boxes for an animated witch and an animated Frankenstein. I don't think they were Gemmy brand; probably pretty cheap/cheesy...but you never know.


----------



## HalloweenCouple (Aug 23, 2007)

Went to Menards today to take advatage of the "15% off anything that fits in the bag offer", they just started setting up all the halloween stuff and found Scene setters wall paper (bricks and wood) for just under 9 bucks! last year we paid 18 per 50 ft roll. On a sad note, they have stryrofaom 6 ft skeletons that started off at $29 2 years ago and are now selling for $59. i already have 5 of them but wanted more, dont think that will happen this year


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

just came back from the Mall. they had an "Everything Halloween" store opened.
they had Gemmys witch
shivering Mummy
Shivering Clown
Grillin Gabby (got that two years ago, its great)
fitcos severed head fountain ( I like this idea, but could have been done better.

along with the usual stuff

I am surprised Spirit dosent have their store locator up yet?


----------



## HalloweenCouple (Aug 23, 2007)

what mall? does that store have a website with a store locator? i know spirts isnt up yet.......i keep waiting


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

the store is called " everything halloween"
it dosent have a store locator. if you search you will find something but it isnt the store I am talking about.
I like this stor, I think its better than its counterparts halloween scene and halloween express

The mall is the Palisades Center Mall in West Nyack New York.
Since Spirit dosent even have their locator up yet. They usally do and I start scoutting out the location near me.
I decided I would start calling all the local mall information numbers and start asking like I usally do. Sure enough I found one.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Heres my report for the day:
Hobby Lobby - Lots of cute ceramics and signs and such, but not anything that interested me.
Sams - Still had inflatable haunted houses and dead eye drakes. Still out of the caged skeleton, but said they had some on backorder. Now had the grim reaper and the graveyard kit. The grim reaper on display was already broke, so I didnt get one, looked pretty cheaply made and was by a no name company. The cemetary kit had a few good pieces but most of it was junk. If it would have been about $40 instead of $100 it would have been worth it.
Wal - mart : Had a bunch more pallets piled up in lawn and garden, some of them said things like high end animatronics and animatronic tombstones. But alas they were up to high to see much more than that. They said they should be setting it up by labor day.
So the credit card was spared today, didnt buy any halloween stuff.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

our sams didn't have any dead eye drakes left just the one on display. They had about 5 of the reapers left I thought it looked cool. Does anyone know who makes it? I wonder if it's worth the price.


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

_"Yup, seriously. It's not like this is a busy season for them or anything. When I went in yesterday, the employees were just all hanging around the front registers shooting the bull."_

Unfortunely, I have seen this at almost every single Party City I have been at, no what time of the year. It's kinda sad. The same thing at Spirit stores.

I would like to see just one person who actually enjoys putting up the Halloween stuff. It's not that hard. Believe me, I work at Target.

I already volunteered to work overtime when they set up they're Halloween displays so I can check everything out. Unfortunely, they set up all the candy up a week before everything else.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone new if Menards had there stuff out yet? I'm in Canada and I'm going to Minneapolis to do my Halloween shopping, because I need more stuff. I can't wait, to go to Menards and Target. Also does anyone know of anyother stores in Minneapolis that would be good?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Went to Party City this morning. While I am excited that the stuff is out... I must say there isn't anything new, technically. There are new versions of the same stuff from last year mixed in with stuff from last year.

There is one side of an aisle left to be stocked, so I am optimistic. I hope Wal-Mart doesn't let me down... the bar has been set pretty high over the past couple years.


----------



## doombugy (Oct 9, 2006)

ok...i don t have time to read all 37 pages of this thread, but we went to michaels today and got some of the martha stewart craft invites...this stuff was unusually good quality stuff for the money. 
http://www.marthastewartcrafts.com/index.php?v=msc_occa_holidays&sort=-price&pagemax=all
this is a link to the holiday area that has the invites in it. they were cardboard mailers that you put two slides into. perfect! and only cost about $2 each. a good value from my point of view.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ChiliPete (Aug 21, 2007)

I got an add for AC Moore today.

40% off any one item
30% off all Halloween items
Scene setters for 9.99 instead of 14.99

Has anyone been there before? Do they carry anything good?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

They usually have some good stuff, they just don't have as much as the other stores or bigger props. They are a Michael's competitor.


----------



## HalloweenCouple (Aug 23, 2007)

13mummy, menards put out the halloween stuff this weekend in chicago. i also found a spirit store on army trail road in bloomingdale next to the michaels store. the sign said it would be open sept 4th!!! menards has scene setters too....


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

The Party Cities around my way have been doing a clearance of some of the old stuff. There were a lot of costumes for either $5 or $10. We got a bunch for the wedding in case someone doesn't come dressed up & changes their mind or goes to the open bar enough.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

*HalloweenCouple,* thanks so much. I will look that up on mapquest to see how far that is from my hotel (which is beside mall of america). I can't wait, I hope all the good stuff isn't gone by the time I get there.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Rite aid pharmacy has started stocking.I went in last week and they had two asile on one side candy and some props and trick or treat items and the other side note books and stuff.I got 50 glow sticks for 4.99-they are the kind you make braclets with.Today they had more the dropping donna the dead head some skelly's in cages and gortraits among other stuff-still not both sides but getting there(edging out the back to school).I got some velvet treats which are a marker and velvet coloring art card,bat rings and mini battery indoor lights.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

BJ's Wholesale Club has their Halloween out now, will take photos next time as I didnt have camera with me.
Some of the leftovers from last year but also this skeleton

http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27889&subCatId=234&parent=41

Not sure what it really does cos I was in a hurry but if anyone here is a member they may want to check it out.


----------



## Spathic (Sep 15, 2004)

My store started putting out the Halloween stuff today (possibly yesterday) so Orlando area Wal-Marts should be getting setup this week. Most of what was set was costumes and masks (i've never really liked the masks at WM so i didn't really give it a good look over).


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

We have a new Party City store that opened a month ago. It's now pretty well stocked with Halloween props/Costumes. Watch out, though. I saw quite a few "FITCO" products.
I bought a child's witch costume for $5. Thought I might make a kid witch to go with my life size stirring witch for Halloween 2008. I'm already pressed for time with this years projects.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

*they are stocking*

Tue aug 28th I dont know if any one has a world of values store near them but ours has all their stuff out also michales craft store does too . My wife just bought me a new spooky town (abandoned mine) peice 25 % off soo cool! all the stuff out like donna the dead, screamin and moaning mummys and more my wife said (I saw your eyes light up) lol .not to long now my friends!!!!!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*at wal-mart now*

They are stocking shelves as I type. I see some cool new stuff, including expandable HW fence. Some cool signs, skulls, candleabras, etc.

Will check back later.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

QVC has new items including that bone eating ghoul going for 99.00 on ebay about a month ago for 20 something.I am ordering it and someother stuff I just wish there shipping was resonable you have to buy more than one of the same item to get any discount.


----------



## oddbean (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone here seen the new Illuminations stuff? I so want the Grand Haunted Village set: 299.00!!

http://www.illuminations.com/jump.j...CT&iMainCat=11&iSubCat=20485&iProductID=16116


----------



## MobileMayhem (Mar 9, 2007)

The psychos at my Wal-mart are filling the garden center with...Chrismas stuff!!! I asked one of the employess there, "Are you guys skipping Halloween this year?" She said, "No, that stuff is in the center of the store." I checked and they has some stuff out, but not all.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, I'm curious why they are putting it center store this year? My only guess is they are going to push it out even quicker this year than last year, and all the garden center space will be xmas.


----------



## rez311 (Aug 29, 2007)

*www.HalloweenStreet.com*

There are alot of Halloween Costumes available at www.HalloweenStreet.com.

I remember going to Walmart the day before Halloween and they had nothing in stock. You seriously need to shop a week or two ahead of time to get what you really want.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I took some photos at BJ's Wholesale Club today, heres a link to the pictures

http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a258/ms_ironmaiden/BJs%20Wholesale%20Club%202007/

Picked up a box with TWO lighted trees, one is 5' the other is 7' tall. Both were $30. And 14 piece Spooky Town set with the Masoleum is $37.00


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, man! I want those trees! I've been looking at the one at Michael's but it's 6' tall and will be $35 with a 40% off coupon. The closest BJ's to me is 8 hours away.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Those trees seem like a good deal, I think ONE is twice that price at Michael's.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Ha... great minds think alike. 

PS - you can shop at BJs without a membership, you just pay 10% more.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

The new Super Center in Addison, TX (a suburb of Dallas) did this last year. They have seasonal sections by both the front of the store and also back in garden... I think they just flip the holidays back and forth... while Back to school is going on up front, they start putting out Christmas near garden... and then as back to school ends they transition the front to Halloween.... as soon as Halloween ends, they will start putting winter related items there, and later in the year Valentines.



wilbret said:


> Yeah, I'm curious why they are putting it center store this year? My only guess is they are going to push it out even quicker this year than last year, and all the garden center space will be xmas.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

wilbret said:


> Those trees seem like a good deal, I think ONE is twice that price at Michael's.


Yeah I think the tree at Michaels is 6' tall and $50. I was thinking of getting one with the 50% off Labor Day coupon but stumbled upon this. There were only two boxes, I think cos they were left from last year and they were also cheaper than last year.

I been looking at one of these for the cemetery, now I got two. I really like the 7' one, you need this kinda height in a large yard.


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

Okay ... so I found this guy http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?catg=535&item=373509&prDeTab=1#A at Factory Card Outlet for $50 today ... and I didn't buy him.

Should I be kicking myself or going back tomorrow and snapping him up before it's sold out?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I checked out my nearby BJ's today and saw nothing out for Halloween yet. I'll keep checking, though.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

On the topic of Wal-Mart... we have a new Super Center 10 minutes from the house. There are two more being constructed... about 10 minutes from our house.

There is another SuperCenter about 20 minutes away. There is a regular Wal-Mart about 20 minutes away, and they will be tearing it down and building a SuperCenter.

There is a Target 10 minutes away. There are 2 Kmarts within 15 minutes, and two more within 20-30 minutes. 

Rumor has it we'll be getting a Super Target soon.

How much retail do you need in a city of only about 300k?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

The Wal-Mart in Elkton, MD is well underway with stocking - about 2 aisles so far, a few end caps and inflatables in the garden section. Ol' Heads Up Harry has been moved into the store proper - it'll be interesting to see how well he does. They have the moanin' Mummy like Michaels, priced in the upper $80s. Both large and small Spirit Balls, some different lights, the battery powered strobe lights, etc. There was a large (2 feet?) 3-D skull face w/ cut out eyes, nose and mouth. My wife thought it would look cool with a red transparent material covering the openings lit from behind. Many costumes are hung already as well.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The newest Walmart in Lexington has a row of costumes out and half a row of other assorted Halloween items. 

Also, Garden Ridge has Halloween decor Buy One Get One 1/2 off!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Heres my report for the day. K-mart - only candy so far. Wal-mart - nothing at all, even gave them harrys item number and they had no info in the computer. Factory card outlet - Saw Harry in person here, he was okay, worth the 99 dollar price of walmart, but not worth the 170.00 they had on him. They also had a life size pair of kicking legs that was 60 bucks. Looked cool on the box but I would like to see them in person, they were made by a company called take one. And they had a creepy grim reaper that was pretty cool, once again probably not worth thier price of 130.00 but cool if he can be found cheaper elsewhere, he was made by prop 65. They also had the two faced reaper that sams sells, he is made by fitco.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

wilbret said:


> Ha... great minds think alike.
> 
> PS - you can shop at BJs without a membership, you just pay 10% more.


Actually I checked the club magazine that came in yesterday's mail and the said it is 5% more for non members.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I checked out my nearby BJ's today and saw nothing out for Halloween yet. I'll keep checking, though.


Did you check the aisles in the center of the store? They didnt put the Halloween in front near the registers like they did last year(still back-to-school crap). In fact I walked right past the Halloween stuff just two days before cos I was only looking up front. 

This time I happened to spot the familiar color orange and was drawn in like the proverbial moth to a , well you know how it is .....


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Cool. Be sure to take that with you. As part of my old job, I would shop stores all over and it was always 10% at BJs. 



ironmaiden said:


> Actually I checked the club magazine that came in yesterday's mail and the said it is 5% more for non members.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I think I covered 2/3 of the store and didn't see anything. Yea--I figured it would all be up front like it was last year. What--are they trying to hide the stuff? I'll check again first of next week.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I just checked the website and under FAQ it says 15% surcharge for non members while the club magazine says 5%.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

QVC and HSN are starting to stock their Halloween Merck on their websites. QVC is having a Halloween Today's Special Value on the 18th.

I'm pleasantly surprised with some of their stuff. They seem to not be afraid to offer some "scarier" type of decorations.

They have a crouching ghoul and a 72 inch winged reaper. Pretty neat!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Walgreens has a Heads up Harry that is a miniature of the lifesize full body version. It is probably a little under 3 feet tall and electric. It is usually 29.99 but it is on sale now for $19.99.

Matt


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

Halloween stuff doesnt come out here until mid sept which TOTALLy makes me mad LOL but I went to the dollar store yesterday an i was just supposed to go in and get ONE thing my husband was waitin in the car finally he came in and was Like well i was wonderin what was takin so long he said I saw a pumpkin when i walked in should of known to just walk back to the car LMAO!


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Fair warning though, QVC is WAY overpriced! I paid 300 bucks for the Mario Chiodo witch last year from QVC, BJ's has the exact same thing this year for under 100. I just did a quick browse of the QVC site, and almost everything they are offering, you can buy for a lot less elsewhere.

A personal case-and-point, they have the same male bust prop that I'm selling on my site (absolutelyhalloween.com) for almost twice what I have it priced.

Jim




Pumpkinprincess said:


> QVC and HSN are starting to stock their Halloween Merck on their websites. QVC is having a Halloween Today's Special Value on the 18th.
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised with some of their stuff. They seem to not be afraid to offer some "scarier" type of decorations.
> 
> They have a crouching ghoul and a 72 inch winged reaper. Pretty neat!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well thanks to board member marsham who was nice enough to hook me up with a coupon, I went to Factory card outlet today and got 4 decapitated heads and a arm.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Heres a link to the Mario Chido Witch that Dalloween is refering to, I took a photo of it in BJ's this week.

Its $80.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Yup, that's her. She's really great looking in person, although my doesn't "speak", her eyes just light up red. ... at 80 bucks I think she's a bargain. 

Jim


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We stopped in a K-Mart which really hadn't started putting things out yet - except for 2 items which left me unimpressed. They had a skull or severed head in a cage, which shook as it yelled to be let out. The head was painted terribly - what could have been a decent looking prop was completely undermined by an incredibly sloppy paint job. There is no jaw nor eye motion in either the skull or the head.
I sure hope this isn't indicative of what to expect from K-Mart - I'm usually pretty pleased with their offerings...
My wife just mentioned one other problem with it - the mechanism is in the cage over the head, completely in view. 
These may work in a dark location where you really can't see the item.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi Chris,

So, basically, you are saying... the prop would look best in the dark? ROFLMAO!

Jim




ChrisW said:


> We stopped in a K-Mart which really hadn't started putting things out yet - except for 2 items which left me unimpressed. They had a skull or severed head in a cage, which shook as it yelled to be let out. The head was painted terribly - what could have been a decent looking prop was completely undermined by an incredibly sloppy paint job. There is no jaw nor eye motion in either the skull or the head.
> I sure hope this isn't indicative of what to expect from K-Mart - I'm usually pretty pleased with their offerings...
> My wife just mentioned one other problem with it - the mechanism is in the cage over the head, completely in view.
> These may work in a dark location where you really can't see the item.


----------



## myhauntmail (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hallmark stores and website*

Hallmark has some great items out. I have quite a few stores I've been meaning to check out. I found a Magic book that holds your candy and when you open the book it speaks in a Witchy voice to the kids at your door. They are a little on the pricey side but I bought this one at markdown price. They have really cool Luminaries as well, just check out their website. I'm new so I can't give a link yet. Just type in Hallmark in the search engine and go to Halloween.

web


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Dalloween said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> So, basically, you are saying... the prop would look best in the dark? ROFLMAO!
> 
> Jim


LOL! I guess I could elaborate... The cage the head sits in looks ok, and the sound and motion are ok. If it was in the corner of a dungeon scene, backlit with very little light on the prop itself, it would work...


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Back at k-mart and target and wal-mart today. Nothing yet. I guess I should just wait until about the 15th before I go back again.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I was back at Target today and they have started putting stuff out. Not much yet, just a few lights and a whole row of trick or treat baskets / bags. They still have two rows of back to school that are in the normal place for the costumes.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Gotcha. 

Jim



ChrisW said:


> LOL! I guess I could elaborate... The cage the head sits in looks ok, and the sound and motion are ok. If it was in the corner of a dungeon scene, backlit with very little light on the prop itself, it would work...


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Rikki said:


> I was back at Target today and they have started putting stuff out. Not much yet, just a few lights and a whole row of trick or treat baskets / bags. They still have two rows of back to school that are in the normal place for the costumes.


They really need to hurry up and get rid of the back to school stuff already...LOL  

Halloween is much more important in the big scheme of things!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Halloween has finally come to Menards!
I stopped in tonight & gave it a quick look over. Didn't see anything that I couldn't live without.
Walgreens has their Halloween candy out but, not much more. 

Martha Stewart
Holiday: Halloween issue is available. Many things were repeated but, there is a some new things too.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Obviously, the real reason for having Labor Day is to kick off the Halloween season! 

Jim


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Like Thanksgiving kicking off the Christmas season???


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

WalMart in Boise was putting out most of the Halloween stuff in the Patio Section. Cool Skull with LED lights that change color. I'll have to go back to see everything. 

I called Halloween Express and they're open, they are a about 2 blocks away from Spirit. Didn't get there today. The guy at Spirit told me they were targeting this week for opening. 

And, of course, I work at The Costume Shop and we're open year 'round. We have our shipment of contacts, fangs, many new costumes, over 200 wigs, a huge selection of Ben Nye make-up, tons of accessories and alot of the Halloween props are being put out this week. Over 5,000 theatrical quality costumes to rent, too. www.thecostumeshopboise.com


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

the bloody walmarts up here still have their garden crap...we have 2 lousy spencer stores that still have not set up (and have historically been lousy in compariosn to the goods in the states)...never a spirit store up here either...i have to always drive down to washington state to get the good stuff...makes me sick how a big city like vancouver never gets a spirit store or other big halloween outlet like many of u lucky guys get


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Our Walmarts are putting up their stuff now. Just waiting for Kmart and Target at this point.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

i will be going down there tomorrow...hopefully some stuff will in washington state (bellingham, burlington and everett)


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

You can currently order from walmart.com. I ordered a Heads Up Harry this morning. It ships free from their site to my local Walmart for product pickup. I can't wait to get him!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I was in our local BJ's Warehouse store today. They had some Halloween items on display, but not much. I saw the "Dead Eye Drake" pirate skeleton with the wireless microphone and it was $129.00. Don't know if that's a good price or not.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I was in one of the many Kroger's in town today and they had their Halloween section started.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Vancouver said:


> the bloody walmarts up here still have their garden crap...we have 2 lousy spencer stores that still have not set up (and have historically been lousy in compariosn to the goods in the states)...never a spirit store up here either...i have to always drive down to washington state to get the good stuff...makes me sick how a big city like vancouver never gets a spirit store or other big halloween outlet like many of u lucky guys get



I know what you mean, I'm from Winnipeg. All the good stuff is in the states. This will be my second trip to the states before Halloween. Last year I went to Grand Forks, ND, but this year I'm going to Minneapolis. Even the Target stores are amazing.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I was in our local BJ's Warehouse store today. They had some Halloween items on display, but not much. I saw the "Dead Eye Drake" pirate skeleton with the wireless microphone and it was $129.00. Don't know if that's a good price or not.


I think we paid $135 for him at Sam's so that's not bad.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Rikki said:


> I was in one of the many Kroger's in town today and they had their Halloween section started.




Yea I work for kroger (king soopers) we finally have our isale up. They have spirit head balls for 20.00 bucks. There only a little smallers than the ones at wal-mart and michaels. Not to bad looking.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was in Kmart yeaterday, and they were starting to put out their props, decoration, and had a row of both kids and adult costumes. I also visited Menards, and their stuff in about half up. I got a funkin, that was the size and shape I have been looking for, most other stores I ahve been at this year that have them out, I didn't like either the shape, or they were too small. And it was a decent price, so i am happy. Walmart the other day had their boxs out stacked all togather, but only a fea small things out, hopefully they will have them un packed next time I get there.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

For the Canadians out there...

I was stunned today when I went into CANADIAN TIRE (?!?) and found 4 AISLES (short aisles, but still!) of Halloween stuff.

They had a big bin of foam tombstones (about 3ft high, but very thin), a bunch of inflatables, an indoor stirring witch (3ft?), grim reapers, crystal balls, misting cauldrons, large light up trees, little tombstones with pop-up grim reapers, 

None of it was especially amazing, but a lot of it I hadn't seen before, and most of it seemed reasonably priced. A lot of it was packaged in solid green boxes, as though they had rebranded some of it.

Canadian Tire's Halloween merch usually consists of an aisle of plastic pumpkins and a lot of candy. Nice to see them making more of an effort.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

GobbyGruesome said:


> For the Canadians out there...
> 
> I was stunned today when I went into CANADIAN TIRE (?!?) and found 4 AISLES (short aisles, but still!) of Halloween stuff.
> 
> ...



i went last friday i am in quebec province and they had nothing in the 2 towns i did , i wanted the mini gemmy scientist that on gemmy web site is said to be sold there but when i asked the clerks i looked like an alien to them....


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

If this is the guy you're thinking of...
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=28114
they had them at the store I was at (Calgary) - probably about 8 on the shelf. It looked like the stuff had JUST gone out. The aisles were packed full and there was still a lot of stuff that wasn't priced.

One thing I thought was a little strange...It was mostly big stuff, and I didn't see ANY costumes. So maybe there's more to come.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

GobbyGruesome said:


> If this is the guy you're thinking of...
> http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=28114
> they had them at the store I was at (Calgary) - probably about 8 on the shelf. It looked like the stuff had JUST gone out. The aisles were packed full and there was still a lot of stuff that wasn't priced.
> 
> One thing I thought was a little strange...It was mostly big stuff, and I didn't see ANY costumes. So maybe there's more to come.



yes thats the little guy , i have the 6ft version and tought if i saw him around at a reasonable price i would mabe get it as a mini me scientist lol......


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

Let me tell you everywhere I have found Halloween:
Walmart
Big Lots
Sams
Party City
Spirit (duh)
Michaels 
Dollar Tree


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I have found Halloween stuff at the same places as Hectix as well as:
Kmart
Kroger
Cracker Barrell
Deals
Joanne's
Garden Ridge
Target
Walgreen's
Gabriel Brothers


----------



## HalloweenJ9 (Sep 8, 2007)

So I ordered 'Stabbo' the clown online 2 weeks ago on walmart.com and they accidentally sent me 2 for the price of one lol

lol anyone ever got something by accident? im thinking bout selling it on ebay or keeping one indoor and 1 outdoor

hmmm.........


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

HalloweenJ9 said:


> So I ordered 'Stabbo' the clown online 2 weeks ago on walmart.com and they accidentally sent me 2 for the price of one lol
> 
> lol anyone ever got something by accident? im thinking bout selling it on ebay or keeping one indoor and 1 outdoor
> 
> hmmm.........


I ordered a skeleton from Oriental Trading a couple of years ago and when it didn't come for 2 weeks I called them and they sent another one. The day after the new one arrived, my first order came. I called them and asked how to send one back to them and they said to just keep it....great company!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

HalloweenJ9 said:


> So I ordered 'Stabbo' the clown online 2 weeks ago on walmart.com and they accidentally sent me 2 for the price of one lol
> 
> lol anyone ever got something by accident? im thinking bout selling it on ebay or keeping one indoor and 1 outdoor
> 
> hmmm.........


Stabbo is like Krispy Kreme doughnuts ... you can never have too many! 

We have one but I'd like to have a couple more.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Bed, Bath & Beyond has a small selection of stuff stocked. The mini talking butler is $39.99, they have a mini brain-exposed 'swami', a bunch of tombstones and some other decor. Not a big selection, but with their 20% off coupon, might be worth checking out.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

We'en12amEternal said:


> Bed, Bath & Beyond has a small selection of stuff stocked. The mini talking butler is $39.99,


I was there last Saturday and they had a ton of the mini butlers for $39. I went to the back and there was a "damaged merchandise" section" and there was one there for only $19. He was missing the candy bowl but I didn't like that part anyways; was going to rip it off. lol! I also had a 20% off coupon for him.

BARGAIN!


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello fellow canadians.

I work at shoppers drug mart, and the official date for halloween setup was september 10th, so start looking for halloween merchandise now.

I remember unpacking some stuff,

Large foam tombstones with led lighting
Foam spellbook with led lighting
bags of realistic bones
flicker candles
large skulls
shaking skeleton in cage (small size)
large skull wall hanging (foam)
huge light up pumpkins
hanging pirate skeletons
I was rather surprised with the more 'prop like' decorations imported this year.

Keep in mind thogh, every shoppers is different, so check around. The larger format stores have the bigger props. eg. stores open til 12, or 24 hour locations. 

Thomas  
(Langley, surrey B.C)


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

phantom2 said:


> Hello fellow canadians.
> 
> I work at shoppers drug mart, and the official date for halloween setup was september 10th, so start looking for halloween merchandise now.
> 
> ...



thanks Thomas...was at one yesterday in Burnaby and they were just starting to stock...


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

For me, the best selection so far has been Home Sense and Winners. My local WalMart has been in the process of setting up for more than a week now, Shoppers has a pile of boxes in the display area, and my girlfriend told me that Canadian Tire has some stuf out but nothing too exciting. Hallmark and Old Navy were disappointing. SuperStore has candy but no decorations yet. Haven't been to Zellers (still wishing it would be turned into a Target since HBC was bought out by an American company). Will continue with the stalking in hopes somebody will have cool stuff....


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

*Target*

I went to Target in the metro detroit area last night, half their stuff was out and it was awesome! make sure to go now or this weekend, you have to go around the whole store there is stuff in every department. They have kids clothes (Ibought my daughters pink skull shirts) plates, cup, cards, stickers,shot glasse sets, martini glass sets.
They also have a large amount of halloween themed foods, drinks and candies
They have a ton of stuff that can be used at halloween parties.
I was with my wife so I ended up being dragged out before I got all I wanted
But I did get the haunted books and scientist eyeball jar for only 14.99 each


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I went to superstore and they have 54" skeleton reapers
I bought one in beige, and one in an off lime green.
very creepy, and cheap. only 16.97 or something like that...


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

phantom2 said:


> Hello fellow canadians.
> 
> I work at shoppers drug mart, and the official date for halloween setup was september 10th, so start looking for halloween merchandise now.


Cool. Thanks! I saw some of this stuff going up at the local Shoppers yesterday.

Do you know if you'll be carrying the large skeletons again this year? They seem to be the nicest non-bucky skeletons I've seen kickin' around locally. 

Thanks again.


----------



## DIY Guy (Aug 8, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> Rite aid pharmacy has started stocking.I went in last week and they had two asile on one side candy and some props and trick or treat items and the other side note books and stuff.I got 50 glow sticks for 4.99-they are the kind you make braclets with.Today they had more the dropping donna the dead head some skelly's in cages and gortraits among other stuff-still not both sides but getting there(edging out the back to school).I got some velvet treats which are a marker and velvet coloring art card,bat rings and mini battery indoor lights.


I was in rite aid yesterday. They had the donna head dropper and the pirate groundbreaker. Each was $19.99, which is $10 cheaper than I see elsewhere. They are Rite Aid branded.

They also had some good looking foam skulls for $3.49. Life size (or close) and painted pretty well.

Looks like there are some deals to be had there.

Tim


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

A Party America store near my Daughters Karate Lessons have all their Halloween stuff out.....still in boxes...and has been for 2 weeks.
Someone needs to crack the whip on those people!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

*WalMart ho-hum in SW MO*

Just visited WalMart last night. They had three aisles, as usual, but I have to say I was very unimpressed. They seem to be very uninspired this year; all the usual costume things, of course, only ten times more pirates (because oh my God EVERYONE is doing pirates now)... they do have some interesting head-in-crystal-ball props, but they still have that Gemmy generic man's face everyone uses, where they all look like Uncle Fester.
Still have plenty of good lighting things, and some cute kid stuff, but overall I recall MUCH more inspired Halloween aisles at WalMart over the years. It honestly felt like I was missing an aisle somewhere, because I didn't see the box of horror DVDs, or the neat candelabras or spiders... and it's possible, I suppose, they were'nt done unloading stuff, but it seemed they were done with it (there was no empty aisle full of boxes anywhere in sight, let alone next to the Halloween section)... so who knows?
Walgreen's has a much more uplifting selection, in my book, for this year.


Mike C.


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Cool. Thanks! I saw some of this stuff going up at the local Shoppers yesterday.
> 
> Do you know if you'll be carrying the large skeletons again this year? They seem to be the nicest non-bucky skeletons I've seen kickin' around locally.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yep. The store by me has one hanging for display and he does look pretty nice. Didn't notice the price though.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆPerfect. I think they had them priced around $50 last year. We bought one a few years back because we loved the look of it, but it was really brittle material and it's been losing limbs left and right. 

I think they changed to a more durable plastic version last year. I'll keep an eye out. Hopefully we can catch it on sale. Thanks.


----------



## ppolax (Jan 22, 2007)

*anyone see 36" poseable skeletons for cheap?*

I can't find the plan poseable ones so please let me know if you see them @ any retailers.
Thanks!


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

ppolax said:


> I can't find the plan poseable ones so please let me know if you see them @ any retailers.
> Thanks!


How's this for cheap?
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7882


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey!
I didnt know we were stocking the skeletons again this year!
It could quite possibly be leftover from 2006. 

But each store is different with their ordering.

and they retail for 49.99


as for walmart, I was dissappointed also. I picked up some new tombstones, but thats all really. Nothing new or different.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Halloween has finally hit my city.
Ran around town today & all the big retail chains have their stuff out.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

stuff is out here in Dallas, but boy am I disappointed this year. Not much new (innovative) stuff on the shelves this year... actually seems like mostly a rehash of last year. 

Party City... all small inexpensive stuff (no large props to speak of)

Wal-Mart mostly same as last year... Headless Harry was only item that really impressed me and since I already have the head ripping zombie Spencer's/Spirit has put out the last several years, I don't plan to buy Harry.

Target is still working on putting their stuff out, but so far has the most "new" items

Spirit Halloween, only items I was really impressed with were the corpse hanging onto a rope, life-size devil guy and the evil clown... although all of them were WAY overpriced.


----------



## Halloween Hostess (Sep 15, 2007)

I had been looking at the brain gelatin molds online and they ranged in price from $7 to $15 (plus shipping and handling). Yesterday saw them @ Wal-Mart for $2! They have 4 different molds: brain, heart, large eyeball, and another organ (a liver I believe but didn't look at it closely). They are made out of orange plastic and in the section of the holiday/seasonal aisle with the plates, napkins, and cups. So hopefully those of you who don't already have one or would like another, this will save you some money!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Dalloween said:


> Spirit Halloween, only items I was really impressed with were the corpse hanging onto a rope, life-size devil guy and the evil clown... although all of them were WAY overpriced.


I totally agree...all three were great but ridiculously overpriced. However, they also had a remote popup reaper that is pretty cool for a startling scare. We got one and plan to spiff it up a bit with some cheesecloth and perhaps some paint. I think it was like $40. I thought it would be good bang for the buck.

I would have loved to get that corpse hanging on a rope if it's the same one you're talking about. It was a torso that writhed and screamed, right?


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Bel-Air grocery store has the new 6 foot butler for $109.99, the Zultan for $99.99, the mini-butler for $27.99 and the candy dish with two skulls talking to each other for $17.99.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

*Help!*

Hello All, I have looked all over and cant find the Bubbling testtubes and electric heart from Gemmy, I live in the detroit area, I have checked kroger, bed bath and beyond and party city... Has anybody seen these items???
I am making a mad scientist lab and would like to get them!

On another note I was in Kmart today and bought a 60" coffin skeleton for 99.99...I think it is awesome, the skeleton rises and turns his head and the coffin has lights inside and nice fabric, I am going to test it tonight in the dark


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

the Kmart coffin guy...he looked good but the pop up is really slow. He just rises. That's why I passed him by. Good looking prop and big, but for the money, I'd like him to literallly pop up. I guess his haunt-worth depends on what you prefer.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, doesn't seem to be much new stuff this year - lots of different versions of the same things.

Target seemed to have the most animatronic stuff - loved the two bats that hang from chains & talk back & forth to each other. Lots of the ususal, but done in an original way.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

I got the chin-up zombie from Spirit, however, have to agree with you about the price. My solution is as follows: Spencer's, every year, runs a promotion from 9/1-9/15 wherein if you spend $50.00, you get a gift certificate for $25 good towards a $50.00 purchase good from 9/15-9/30. Now, at the same time, I joined the Spirit Underground wherein I get $20.00 back ingift certificates for every 100 I spend. Every year, the large animated Gemmy prop, Jason/2007 Leatherface/2006 Freddy/2005 is in big demand. Call Spencers, each store gets 2 large props, they will sell you one for 250, you get 5 $25 gift certificates. I buy Jason for 250, get 5 25 off certificates and $50 worth of award certificates from underground. On 9/15, I buy chin-up zombie for 200 and flying bat for 100, I get 125 off from gift certicates, use 50 award certificate from underground, end up paying 125 for chin-up and bat, with 25 award certificate awaiting me. A wee bit complex, but who likes to pay full price? On top of that, Spencers Underground has sent me 2 20% off certificates good at Spirit (Spencers owns Spirit), and thats all I'm saying for now.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Cassie7 said:


> I totally agree...all three were great but ridiculously overpriced. However, they also had a remote popup reaper that is pretty cool for a startling scare. We got one and plan to spiff it up a bit with some cheesecloth and perhaps some paint. I think it was like $40. I thought it would be good bang for the buck.
> 
> I would have loved to get that corpse hanging on a rope if it's the same one you're talking about. It was a torso that writhed and screamed, right?



Yup, heres a link to him... http://www.spirithalloween.com/decor_spirit-exclusives/animated-zombie-chinup-prop/#


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

jgc106 said:


> I got the chin-up zombie from Spirit, however, have to agree with you about the price. My solution is as follows: Spencer's, every year, runs a promotion from 9/1-9/15 wherein if you spend $50.00, you get a gift certificate for $25 good towards a $50.00 purchase good from 9/15-9/30. Now, at the same time, I joined the Spirit Underground wherein I get $20.00 back ingift certificates for every 100 I spend. Every year, the large animated Gemmy prop, Jason/2007 Leatherface/2006 Freddy/2005 is in big demand. Call Spencers, each store gets 2 large props, they will sell you one for 250, you get 5 $25 gift certificates. I buy Jason for 250, get 5 25 off certificates and $50 worth of award certificates from underground. On 9/15, I buy chin-up zombie for 200 and flying bat for 100, I get 125 off from gift certicates, use 50 award certificate from underground, end up paying 125 for chin-up and bat, with 25 award certificate awaiting me. A wee bit complex, but who likes to pay full price? On top of that, Spencers Underground has sent me 2 20% off certificates good at Spirit (Spencers owns Spirit), and thats all I'm saying for now.


lol... I use to do the same thing, but our Spencers closed several years back when the mall went through a remodel. Now we have to drive way out to a suburb to go to a Spencers... and the cost of gass would counted the savings.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

lol... I use to do the same thing, but our Spencers closed several years back when the mall went through a remodel. Now we have to drive way out to a suburb to go to a Spencers... and the cost of gass would counted the savings. 
__________________great minds do think alike, it is on my way home from work, lol


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

I totally agree...all three were great but ridiculously overpriced. However, they also had a remote popup reaper that is pretty cool for a startling scare. We got one and plan to spiff it up a bit with some cheesecloth and perhaps some paint. I think it was like $40. I thought it would be good bang for the buck.

I would have loved to get that corpse hanging on a rope if it's the same one you're talking about. It was a torso that writhed and screamed, right?

Yes, it was exactly that one, I really like him for 125, indifferent at 200, should have been 100


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

K Mart has the EXACT same hanging charecter heads that Spirit has, but with different tags on them; Totally Ghoul versus Spirit on the label. Weird? Anyway, 2.99 at both stores.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

jgc106 said:


> I totally agree...all three were great but ridiculously overpriced. However, they also had a remote popup reaper that is pretty cool for a startling scare. We got one and plan to spiff it up a bit with some cheesecloth and perhaps some paint. I think it was like $40. I thought it would be good bang for the buck.
> 
> I would have loved to get that corpse hanging on a rope if it's the same one you're talking about. It was a torso that writhed and screamed, right?
> 
> Yes, it was exactly that one, I really like him for 125, indifferent at 200, should have been 100


On the remote popup reaper, can you make him raise and lower with the remote? Factory card has one, but it is spring activated. After he jumps up, you have to push him back down by hand and latch him. Did'nrt want one like that.


----------



## DIY Guy (Aug 8, 2007)

*CVS Talking Skull*

Anybody have any input on this $10 talking skull?

The lamp post also looks interesting.

For $10, wondering how many I should pick up


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

What catalog is that from?


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

DIY Guy said:


> Anybody have any input on this $10 talking skull?
> 
> The lamp post also looks interesting.
> 
> For $10, wondering how many I should pick up


I bought that exact same skull at Home Depot yesterday for $9.99. Its ok, just doesn't say alot and there is no input on it.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yay! Our Spirit store is finally open! Nice set up, some cool stuff but nothing that majorly stands out. It's just nice to have an alternative to Halloween Express.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Skeleton In A Cage*

Can Someone Help Me Find Where I Can Find The Animated 71 Inch Skeleton In A Cage. It Will Greatly Be Appreciated.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I haven't scanned the past few pages, but Rite Aid was clearing out for Halloween yesterday. (Rite Aid here is formerly Eckerd's).


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll Check It Out But I Hear There Are Two Sizes, One 36 Inches And One 71 Inches, Trust Me I Appreciate You Answering Me Back. Thanx


----------



## shakes (Sep 4, 2007)

DIY Guy said:


> Anybody have any input on this $10 talking skull?
> 
> The lamp post also looks interesting.
> 
> For $10, wondering how many I should pick up


I bought the skull about a week ago - pulled it apart to try to attach an ipod for audio, have not figured out an easy way to do it yet. The audio is loud and you can't really understand what it is saying, but for $10 it is still a cool prop. The eyes and mouth move. It will be way cooler if I can hack it!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

DIY Guy said:


> Anybody have any input on this $10 talking skull?
> 
> The lamp post also looks interesting.
> 
> For $10, wondering how many I should pick up


I liked the lamp post until I saw it was only 3 feet tall. I picked up the hearse at the bottom of the page...it plays "another one bites the dust" as the reapers look for their next victim. Hubby loves the tacky stuff...LOL!


----------



## DIY Guy (Aug 8, 2007)

DeadTed said:


> What catalog is that from?


CVS drug store

Tim


----------



## DIY Guy (Aug 8, 2007)

shakes said:


> I bought the skull about a week ago - pulled it apart to try to attach an ipod for audio, have not figured out an easy way to do it yet. The audio is loud and you can't really understand what it is saying, but for $10 it is still a cool prop. The eyes and mouth move. It will be way cooler if I can hack it!


My thoughts exactly. I would be buying it to hack and see what I can do. I was also thinking it might be a candidate for a 3-axis skull.. The built in eye movement is a real plus.

Tim


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

WILLIDEE said:


> Can Someone Help Me Find Where I Can Find The Animated 71 Inch Skeleton In A Cage. It Will Greatly Be Appreciated.


According to Gemmy's website, he is only available at Sam's Club.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank You I Know But I Was Hoping Someone Might Have Seen It Some Place Else.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I just wanted to give everyone a reminder that the Big Lots Blucky sale ($7) ends tomorrow.

We went today and bought 4 more. The sticker price and sign still said $12, but they rung up at $7 so hurry up! Time is running out!


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, I just went there yesterday and they said price was $12.00 
Actually I found Target to be cheaper than Big Lots in my area...


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I picked up two of those $7 guys. Couldn't remember what time it ended - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I was there today and picked up one of those new cool looking Witch scarecrows for only $ 3.50, it was the last one, I got a ghost one at Hobby Lobby plus a few others with tin can noise makers on them, now I have 4 with a few more to get, Yup my theming is coming together nicely with a yard full of scarecrows and my haunt will be call cornstalkers.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Charmed28 said:


> Oh, I just went there yesterday and they said price was $12.00
> Actually I found Target to be cheaper than Big Lots in my area...


Charmed, bring it up to the register and ask the cashier to scan it. It should ring up as $7. If you just ask an associate in the isle,they'll just quite you the sticker price.


----------



## DIY Guy (Aug 8, 2007)

*Rite Aid Groudbreaker $9.99*

Picked up the Pirate groundbreaker on sale at Rite Aid for $10. Normally $20 there, which is cheaper than most places to begin with.

CVS has he talking scary skull on sale for $100 again, too.

Happy shopping!

Tim


----------



## DIY Guy (Aug 8, 2007)

*Rite Aid Groudbreaker $9.99*

Picked up the Pirate groundbreaker on sale at Rite Aid for $10. Normally $20 there, which is cheaper than most places to begin with.

CVS has he talking scary skull on sale for $10 again, too.

Happy shopping!

Tim


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Lexington has a Ron's Halloween this year. I went yesterday and was NOT impressed. How disappointing.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Checked Walmart online this morning and saw they have Stabbo The Clown on clearence now for $48.00 with free site to store shipping. I ordered one.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

At that price you can't go wrong with Stabbo


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I went into a Michaels yesterday-October 1st-and it looked as though they removed about half the halloween stuff! I am basing this on the amount of halloween stuff at the Michaels I usually patronize, but you would assume they all have about the same stuff, right?
I was gonna get a door hanging and maybe a broom, but those items were missing, along with the Dead Donnas and other large items. Of course they had christmas galore! Say it ain't so!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Leatherface is in...*

Walmart.com just posted Leatherface.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6004523

Matt


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

MattB said:


> Walmart.com just posted Leatherface.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6004523
> 
> Matt


THANKS I WAS LOOKING FOR THAT ONE.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

I just got mine, many thanks Matt


----------

